# Olympic Lifting (amazing lifts)



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

Here are some video clips that I have of some impressive olympic lifts:

Shane Hammon-
2005 American Open 468lb clean and jerk @ super heavy weight
shane

925lb Squat at a powerlifting meet

more shane 


Alan Tsagaev- 2003 World Champioships- 235kg Clean and Jerk @ 105kg Tsagaev

Andrey Chemerkin- 260kg clean and jerk @ super heavy weight
Chemerkin

Evgeniy Chigishev- 2003 World Chmpionship- 230kg clean and jerk @ super heavy weight
Chigishev

Dave Rigert- 1976 Olympics- 468lb Clean and Jerk- middle weight Rigert 

Dave Rigert- 1976 Olympics- 374lb snatch @middle weight
more rigert 


Aleksandr Kurlovich- 195kg snatch @ Super heavyweight
Kurlovich



And ofcourse my all time favoritre, Greece's Pyrros Dimas.

Here is Pyrros Dimas site.  This is the link to the video section.  It is in greek but if you click on the sentences under the little video screen you will get to see some clips of his sweet lifts.

Dimas 

Dimas training/rehabing after surgery at the Olympic training Center in Colorado Springs.

more Dimas 

Pyrros Dimas - 213kg/469lb Clean & Jerk @ 85kg/187lb
this was from the 2004 olympics in athens (he took a bronze.  At 33 years old this was his attempt to be the only person to ever win four gold medals in the sport of olympic lifting.  After 2 shoulder surgerys and sugery on his meniscus twice he has retired.  The athens games were his last.  Still amazing)

can't get enough Dimas


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Good stuff!!

The Rigert vids are cool, watching those Iron weights hit the floor -


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the first one, I've never seen a big guy move so fast.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

yea, Rigert was a bad ass!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 14, 2005)

That's amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I like the first one, I've never seen a big guy move so fast.




yea, that weight is pretty light for Shane Hammon.  LOL, he was supposed to retire.  That was an easy lift for him.  In the 2004 olympics he clean and jerked around 520lbs. (good enough to set the american record but only good enough for 7th place!).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That's amazing.




glad people are enjoying it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> (good enough to set the american record but only good enough for 7th place!).


 Yea, America suck at olympic lifting because no one does it here.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 14, 2005)

What's the difference between the clean and jerk and the clean and press, or are they both the same?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I like the first one, I've never seen a big guy move so fast.




yea.  There was a study (and I can't friggin' find it) that showed that olympic lifters were quicker than 100meter sprinters in the first 10yrds (explsoive)!  They also had higher verticals than high jumpers (explosive)!  Shane Hammon can dunk a basketball at 5'9" 375lbs!!







Shane...Look at those calves!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> What's the difference between the clean and jerk and the clean and press, or are they both the same?




In the jerk you have to jerk yourself under the weight.  It must be a lockout and no pressing or stopping of the bar.  One quick movement.  The jerk is all with the hips and you are just dropping (shrugging) yourself under the bar. 

The meets used to include the clean and press as the third lift but that was since dropped since it was getting harder for the judges to judge the legitamicy of the press since the guys were leaning back so much after awhile.

Paul Anderson Clean and Press 435lbs

435lb press!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, America suck at olympic lifting because no one does it here.




In other countries they start lifting at the age of 8!!!  In this country the olympic lifters usually don't enter the sport until they are in their 20s and exposed to it through college programs when they are training for another sport.  By that time they are all messed up...it is harder to learn new movement patterns and they already have a great deal of strength so it is tough to re-learn how to lift.  When you start at the age of 8 you have very little muscle mass and strength so you have to learn how to properly move the weight in order to get under and learn how to be fast to get the lift up.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 14, 2005)

Ah, I see now. Thanks. I've always wanted to go for strength, but I don't know why everyone says that you become slow when you do that. I've become much faster since I've started training (not only running I'm sure, but also reaction and movement speed). I do recall reading about the article you mentioned on olympic lifters. It's quite amazing what they can do and how they're better than the other athletes at the events for which they train.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> In other countries they start lifting at the age of 8!!! In this country the olympic lifters usually don't enter the sport until they are in their 20s and exposed to it through college programs when they are training for another sport. By that time they are all messed up...it is harder to learn new movement patterns and they already have a great deal of strength so it is tough to re-learn how to lift. When you start at the age of 8 you have very little muscle mass and strength so you have to learn how to properly move the weight in order to get under and learn how to be fast to get the lift up.


 You're making me feel old. 

 I know what you mean though. I'm teaching a friend of mine that's really thin the proper way to bench, so he's going to have good form as long as he lifts. My brother, on the other hand, has been learning the wrong things throughout the past few years from one of his friends, and he won't listen to me because I'm younger. He also won't dedicate himself to lifting, but that's another story I suppose.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> You're making me feel old.
> 
> I know what you mean though. I'm teaching a friend of mine that's really thin the proper way to bench, so he's going to have good form as long as he lifts. My brother, on the other hand, has been learning the wrong things throughout the past few years from one of his friends, and he won't listen to me because I'm younger. He also won't dedicate himself to lifting, but that's another story I suppose.




learning to bench press and learning to snatch or clean and jerk are way different.  These lifts are way to complex.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> learning to bench press and learning to snatch or clean and jerk are way different. These lifts are way to complex.


 No kidding. What does it take like 10 minutes to teach someone how to bench? Olympic lifting takes years to master.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What does it take like 10 minutes to teach someone how to bench?



Depends how good you want to be at it. Some say 20 years and they are still perfecting it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I think the O lifts are harder to perfect because
each persons center of gravity is different,
longer legs, shorter or longer torso,
Bigger or smaller arms, ETC...

Each athlete must do alot more personal fine tuning
of the cookie cutter standard technique


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> learning to bench press and learning to snatch or clean and jerk are way different. These lifts are way to complex.


 I wasn't comparing the two; I was just saying that it's good to learn the right way early on because otherwise you could be screwed up for your whole lifting career.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I wasn't comparing the two; I was just saying that it's good to learn the right way early on because otherwise you could be screwed up for your whole lifting career.


LIKE ME -


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2005)

those lifts are insane!

here are some more videos (not olympic) if u guys care enough to watch

http://www.joeskopec.com/biglifts.html

for those of u who havent seen it, watch tom platz squat 500 for 23 reps. INSANE.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 14, 2005)

FUNK, come on!  no clips of Alexeev???


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2005)

some more videos

http://irongame.com/


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> those lifts are insane!
> 
> here are some more videos (not olympic) if u guys care enough to watch
> 
> ...


Platz needs a new haircut - 
At my best I could hit that 495 like 2x -


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats an old ass video, so old hairstyle somewhat.

I'm curious how much the wobble bar helps, I can get 275 overhead with a regular Olympic but dont think I have 3 plates in me.

Olympic lifting is not sponsored really here in the US like it is in some countries. The government does not pay you to train and be monitored by scientists, you have a job and work like everyone else. So some other countries have a leg up there.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 14, 2005)

I like Hammon's clean and jerk.  He does the jerk part so fast.  How can you put that kind of weight overhead so quickly?  Impressive.  I love his divebomb squat style too.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like Hammon's clean and jerk.  He does the jerk part so fast.  How can you put that kind of weight overhead so quickly?  Impressive.  I love his divebomb squat style too.




He isn't putting the weight overhead quickly.  The bar moves vary little.  He is putting himself under the bar quickly.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> FUNK, come on!  no clips of Alexeev???




I was never able to find any.  I wish.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 15, 2005)

Keep training Funk, and soon we'll be watching you clean and jerk shitloads.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2005)

madds said:
			
		

> Keep training Funk, and soon we'll be watching you clean and jerk shitloads.


He already does -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

LOL

I bet Alexeev videos are difficult to find, i would imagine that the Soviets were hush hush about their training from th 60's through the 80's.  I have been reading a great deal about Soviet and Eastern Eurpoean training, but i bet P Funk knows a great deal more about it than I. To me, it gets confusing, and some of it seems redundant.  All i know is that Russia, China, and Eastern Europe start their lifters SOOOO young, and we generally begin weightlifting in high school, usually as training for football or wrestling.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I bet Alexeev videos are difficult to find, i would imagine that the Soviets were hush hush about their training from th 60's through the 80's.  I have been reading a great deal about Soviet and Eastern Eurpoean training, but i bet P Funk knows a great deal more about it than I. To me, it gets confusing, and some of it seems redundant.  All i know is that Russia, China, and Eastern Europe start their lifters SOOOO young, and we generally begin weightlifting in high school, usually as training for football or wrestling.



Russia not only did that, but they had systems set up so that as a child mature's they are taken through periodized training which plays toward that specific child's strong points and that will eventually lead that individual into the proper sport for him/her. They go from GPP stuff for everyone and as a child mature's and say, for example, that child displays an extraordinary ability to sprint. The Russians would then take that child and as they mature they are switched over to SPP for their sport, it wasn't much of a choice from what i understand. it was almost like a filter/sorter system. when i read about that stuff, i thought of a video i saw that showed how our recycling/garbage plants work. they have heavy material hanging to seperate the heavier bottles from everything, then they have magnets to sort out the aluminun etc. it was kindda the same way, as the children mature and exhibit either athletic prowess or not they are sorted and seperated to where they needed to be. nothing was really left to chance.

i actually only found out last week that my mother was slated to go to some kind of special school for sprinters. she said that she won a bunch of contests for the 100m, when she was young and her coach wanted her to go to some kind of school for track and field athletes but she couldn't because of her personal situation back then. It made perfect sense, my mom has more muscular calves than me and now i know where i get my hip strength from


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

Not only did they do that but they also took young children and had muscle biopsies done on them to find out which ones had more type II muscle fibers and which ones had more type I fibers.  The ones with the type II fibers were sent to lift weights and do wrestling.  The ones with the type I fibers were sent to participate in endurance based sports like distance running or swiming. NUTS!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Not only did they do that but they also took young children and had muscle biopsies done on them to find out which ones had more type II muscle fibers and which ones had more type I fibers. The ones with the type II fibers were sent to lift weights and do wrestling. The ones with the type I fibers were sent to participate in endurance based sports like distance running or swiming. NUTS!


 That is fucking crazy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That is fucking crazy.


That's cool -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

... GUYS!!!!


different does not mean better.   I still cannot bring myself to undersetimate the human body's ability to adapt... psychologically, physiologically, nurologically, etc.
this is all well and good, but what does it prove?  what does it show?  yes, the USA seems to do relatively poorly on a world scale in such sports as soccer and weightlifting.  all the more reason to try.  youth today are just not interested in the sport of weightlifting.  youth in the USA, in my opinion, and from my experience as a high school teacher, track coach, soccer coach, and strength trainer, want to know how to get "bigger,"  how to look good in sleeveless shirts and how to "get a good bench."  that is our biggest hinderance in sports such as weightlifting.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

but, aside from the super heavy weights, most olympic lifters have great physiques!  Look at Rigert and Dimas.  Those guys are lean, muscular and ripped.  Tommy Kono was not only a world champion lifter and olympic lifting coach for the USA he also won Mr. America!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

Tommy Kono established world records in four body weight classes: lightweight (148 pounds), middleweight (165), light-heavyweight (181), and middle-heavyweight (198). Only two years after beginning Olympic lifting, he made the highest total of any lightweight lifter in the United States. Within four years of this first contest, he won the Gold Medal at the 1952 Olympic games in Helsinki, Finland. He was world champion every year from 1953 through 1959, which included a second Gold Medal at the 1956 Olympics in Melbourne, Australia. He established 26 world records and seven Olympic records. As if that wasn???t enough, he also won the "Mr. World" physique title and was three times crowned "Mr. Universe." After retirement from lifting, he became the national and Olympic coach for Mexico (1966 ??? 1968) and for West Germany (1969 ??? 1972), and United States Olympic weightlifting coach in 1976.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh yeah?  I can write my name with both hands!!!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

I must admit, though, i wrestle constantly with just completely scrapping the muscle building game altogether, i train like the strongmen you see on tv.  But one MUST admire the dedication, moreso, the savage simplicity that is involved in Olympic Weightlifting.  Im not much of a bencher, im obsessed with squatting and pressing, and my diet is much like Big Shane's.  (Who, as he admits, enjoys McDonalds on a frequent basis!)  Genetics are a major part in all three realms of weighttraining: bodybuilding, powerlifting, and weighlifting.  To make it less disturbing to myself, then, i will say that genetics really only mean anything when you are in competition with other people.  I am not trying to be Mr O, nor will i ever be Olympic quality.  I have too much else going on, being a Dad, a teacher, a husband.  I have the fire, as do so many of us on this forum.  But i see a lot of people talked out of aiming high, just to give up or even try.  I like Mudge's cold, honest realism.  genetics set the champions apart from the rest of those who grunt and groan in the gym every day... but that still won't stop me from trying.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

deleted


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I must admit, though, i wrestle constantly with just completely scrapping the muscle building game altogether, i train like the strongmen you see on tv. But one MUST admire the dedication, moreso, the savage simplicity that is involved in Olympic Weightlifting. Im not much of a bencher, im obsessed with squatting and pressing, and my diet is much like Big Shane's. (Who, as he admits, enjoys McDonalds on a frequent basis!) Genetics are a major part in all three realms of weighttraining: bodybuilding, powerlifting, and weighlifting. To make it less disturbing to myself, then, i will say that genetics really only mean anything when you are in competition with other people. I am not trying to be Mr O, nor will i ever be Olympic quality. I have too much else going on, being a Dad, a teacher, a husband. I have the fire, as do so many of us on this forum. But i see a lot of people talked out of aiming high, just to give up or even try. I like Mudge's cold, honest realism. genetics set the champions apart from the rest of those who grunt and groan in the gym every day... but that still won't stop me from trying.


 That's how I am for the most part: I have to bench but love the really big stuff, including strongman training. I agree with the latter portion about genetics and feel the same way about that too. Good post.

 These videos are just insane. I can't help but admire the dedication and strength these athletes have. It's just crazy how hard they must have worked to accomplish such goals. Too bad P-funk could probably do twice as much anyways.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

none of those work for me, do you need to be a member or something?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

I think for some of them you do.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

You have to belong to that forum to view the VIDS -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> none of those work for me, do you need to be a member or something?




oh really?

shit, that sucks.  I guess you have to be a member of the forum that they were on to watch them.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

i already registered, its free so why not...plus its a pretty cool forum 

i just can't find those video's now, the links still won't work.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i already registered, its free so why not...plus its a pretty cool forum
> 
> i just can't find those video's now, the links still won't work.




you need to wait for the site admin. to verify your account.  I took down the videos since the don't work and give out the web pages address because there are to many ass fucks here and I don't want to see a good board get ruined.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

HERE is another good link, to vids of lifters past and present

(I hope no posted this already)


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> HERE is another good link, to vids of lifters past and present
> 
> (I hope no posted this already)




cool thanks!

Paul anderson with the old school clean and press...total bas ass!

Vlasov was so quick on that clean and jerk!

Alexeev...so fast for a fat man!

Already posted that Chemerkin lift in the first post.  That dude is strong!

Nobody makes it look easier then Reza Zadeh!  I remeber wathcing that live on TV last year during the olympics.  Nearly shit myself.  I have seen a lot of lifts by him.  Absolutly amazing!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

It is funny.  I email all the clips I find to my coach and today he told me that everything I email him he has seen like 12 years ago!  LOL.  He said that he either has the tape or has already seen it and has watched it so many times that he can tell me the exact parts that they groan or scream during the lifts.  He said he sits there and watches them when I send them and thinks...."this is great! this guy is just finding the stuff now."  haha


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is funny. I email all the clips I find to my coach and today he told me that everything I email him he has seen like 12 years ago! LOL. He said that he either has the tape or has already seen it and has watched it so many times that he can tell me the exact parts that they groan or scream during the lifts. He said he sits there and watches them when I send them and thinks...."this is great! this guy is just finding the stuff now." haha


Yeah I'm thinking of working with a coach now
and I know if I do he will have all kinds of ways to let me know
how little I know - 

I have this lurking fear that I am doing the lifts hideously wrong,
and will end up hurting my technique/results later on, if I don't seek pro help early - 

I think one session a week will B enough...

I am still training other fitness interests around this olympic thing
so I am not as committed to comp, and total involvement


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

I have been looking for a good coach, to help me with my fundamentals...

Check these stats...

Elizabeth - is a friend of mine, who really tried to get me into weightlifting​​Mary​Christine​& Kendra​​are all on her team...​​They train at this gym I have been eyeballing, And I would be training under their coach!?!?​​Sounds good enough to me, eh?​​​


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I have been looking for a good coach, to help me with my fundamentals...
> 
> Check these stats...
> 
> Elizabeth - is a friend of mine, who really tried to get me into weightlifting​​Mary​Christine​& Kendra​​are all on her team...​​They train at this gym I have been eyeballing, And I would be training under their coach!?!?​​Sounds good enough to me, eh?​​​




Looks like good numbers to me.  A good coach is crucial.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks like good numbers to me. A good coach is crucial.


Yeah, the members of his team own almost 2/3
of *every* womens record in the state of Michigan,
I didn't realize till I actually looked it up -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, the members of his team own almost 2/3
> of *every* womens record in the state of Michigan,
> I didn't realize till I actually looked it up -




and someday maybe you could be one of those women also!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 25, 2005)

for the Alan Tsagaev video, did he redlight or something? He seemed disappointed after that lift and some other guy got the gold at the end...am i missing something?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and someday maybe you could be one of those women also!



He'll have to start training like me.  Hence the title of my journal...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> for the Alan Tsagaev video, did he redlight or something? He seemed disappointed after that lift and some other guy got the gold at the end...am i missing something?




didn't look like a "red light" lift.  I didn't look like he got the gold either though.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 26, 2005)

P - Hmmm.. you wouldn't happen to have any links to good female oly lifting video clips would you?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and someday maybe you could be one of those women also!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

Any other news on Weightlifting in Nevada?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Any other news on Weightlifting in Nevada?



did you read my journal?  the last post in it was directed towards you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

Although this is not an amazing lift it is a great story about a 2008 olympic hopeful for the female team.  You can either read the article or click the little video camera under her pictures to watch the video clip and have the article read (as it is just transposed from the interview of a news station).  God, I can believe training at OTC in high school and waking up early in the AM to train, at lunch time another training session and then a final training session after school!!


Rachel Hearn


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

Monkey Man hits PPR's after set-back muscle pull earlier this week -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Monkey Man hits PPR's after set-back muscle pull earlier this week -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought I should go public with this, even if it wasn't very pretty...  

100kg Clean & Front SQT

Big file, like 4MB, so be patient -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

waiting for it to download.  Is that a personal best??  No jerk?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

okay, just saw it.  where the hell is the pull?  LOL, the video starts in the middle of the second pull when the bar is already moving up.

what I can tell you:

a) shrug more and extened.
b) you caught that really knee dominant.  you need to get your ass back more.
c) sit sit sit.   get down into a front squat.  you are so tight on your catch.  catch the bar and ride that sucker all the way down.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> waiting for it to download. Is that a personal best?? No jerk?


Now that I think about it it is a PR for the C&J, but I wont
count the one in the VID I sent you, my 1st attempt was much cleaner

But, most of my lifts were sub-par today...
At least I got to drop the weights - 
(YAY, bumpers finally) - :bounce:

I'll pm the other linx


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, just saw it. where the hell is the pull? LOL, the video starts in the middle of the second pull when the bar is already moving up.
> 
> what I can tell you:
> 
> ...


I don't feel right getting superlow on the clean, unless, I'm going heavier?!?!?

but I know I need work down in the hole...
As I said before, I am still trying to break old PWRLFTG habits
and I'm only 4 weeks into this (give or take)

I do appreciate the advice though -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't feel right getting superlow on the clean, unless, I'm going heavier?!?!?
> 
> but I know I need work down in the hole...
> As I said before, I am still trying to break old PWRLFTG habits
> ...




yea, I used to say the same thing.  the thing is though if you don't train your muscles to get in that position on the lighter weight, when you get to the heavier ones you wont have the control over your body to sit into the hole comfortably and quickly.  drop the power snatches and power cleans.  doing the full movement will make your form on the power movements better.  you are landing really knee dominant and that is going to destroy your knees.  I don't know many coaches that start people out with the power moves.  they all was start with squat cleans and squat snatches.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't feel right getting superlow on the clean, unless, I'm going heavier?!?!?
> 
> but I know I need work down in the hole...
> As I said before, I am still trying to break old PWRLFTG habits
> ...



That's me too man.  Once I get back into it again, I need to graduate from power cleans to full cleans, and eventually to a full clean and jerk.  I got a session or two with lower weight and better form in before I hurt my shoulder.  I can't wait to get back into it.  It feels a little weird dropping down so low when it's not necessary.  Hell, I could probably power clean 2 plates for a single, which isn't half bad at my bodyweight, but I'm sure doing it properly will yield even better results.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's me too man.  Once I get back into it again, I need to graduate from power cleans to full cleans, and eventually to a full clean and jerk.  I got a session or two with lower weight and better form in before I hurt my shoulder.  I can't wait to get back into it.  It feels a little weird dropping down so low when it's not necessary.  Hell, I could probably power clean 2 plates for a single, which isn't half bad at my bodyweight, but I'm sure doing it properly will yield even better results.




you have to just full clean and drop the power cleans and go back to them when your form is solid with the squat clean as it will help you greatly.  I know the argument is...."well, the weight is still light!"  (even though the form maybe awful).  All I can say is your argument is like saying "I can quarter squat 500lbs so I can full squat it."  One is not the other.


I had the same argument.  I could take over 200lbs and just throw it up to my shoulders.  I could take 135 and snatch it overhead to a standing position.  I could do all this (my form sucked) when I met my coach.  The first thing he said was "can you squat snatch?"   and I said (surprise surprise) "the weight is still light.  if the weight were heavier I think I could get under it if I needed to."  He chuckled and.....added more weight!  I fucking bombed!!  why....because all I knew was my shit form power snatch and that is what I tried to do.  Hell you could have put 200bs on there and I would have tried to power snatch it becaue I didn't have the muscle control or ability to squat snatch.  I didn't know how to do it.  It wasn't a learned move for me.  So I had to learn it (same went for the clean).  

People always think that it is so easy to do the full move when the weight gets heavier because they have to then actually drop under.  The thing is, if you never did it good luck!  Hitting the bottom position is one of the hardest things to do.  You need to really make sure you turn those elbows, you drop fast and most of all....get your balance right!


Start squat cleaning everything....catch the bar and ride it down in one movement (don't stop its fall) and you will reap the benefits.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have to just full clean and drop the power cleans and go back to them when your form is solid with the squat clean as it will help you greatly. I know the argument is...."well, the weight is still light!" (even though the form maybe awful). All I can say is your argument is like saying "I can quarter squat 500lbs so I can full squat it." One is not the other.
> 
> 
> I had the same argument. I could take over 200lbs and just throw it up to my shoulders. I could take 135 and snatch it overhead to a standing position. I could do all this (my form sucked) when I met my coach. The first thing he said was "can you squat snatch?" and I said (surprise surprise) "the weight is still light. if the weight were heavier I think I could get under it if I needed to." He chuckled and.....added more weight! I fucking bombed!! why....because all I knew was my shit form power snatch and that is what I tried to do. Hell you could have put 200bs on there and I would have tried to power snatch it becaue I didn't have the muscle control or ability to squat snatch. I didn't know how to do it. It wasn't a learned move for me. So I had to learn it (same went for the clean).
> ...


I will be working, and taking more vid, I could see alot of things ugly
that I couldn't before


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I will be working, and taking more vid, I could see alot of things ugly
> that I couldn't before




read your journal.  maybe my last post there makes more sense then this drivel.



I wish I could get some video footage of my lifts for you.  Maybe I can drag ivonne out to long island one day to record me.  She is always working though so it sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> read your journal. maybe my last post there makes more sense then this drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get some video footage of my lifts for you. Maybe I can drag ivonne out to long island one day to record me. She is always working though so it sucks.


Do you lift alone also????
I was pulling people off the floor to hold the camera 
(oh, jeez... sorry about your WO   )


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have to just full clean and drop the power cleans and go back to them when your form is solid with the squat clean as it will help you greatly.  I know the argument is...."well, the weight is still light!"  (even though the form maybe awful).  All I can say is your argument is like saying "I can quarter squat 500lbs so I can full squat it."  One is not the other.
> 
> 
> I had the same argument.  I could take over 200lbs and just throw it up to my shoulders.  I could take 135 and snatch it overhead to a standing position.  I could do all this (my form sucked) when I met my coach.  The first thing he said was "can you squat snatch?"   and I said (surprise surprise) "the weight is still light.  if the weight were heavier I think I could get under it if I needed to."  He chuckled and.....added more weight!  I fucking bombed!!  why....because all I knew was my shit form power snatch and that is what I tried to do.  Hell you could have put 200bs on there and I would have tried to power snatch it becaue I didn't have the muscle control or ability to squat snatch.  I didn't know how to do it.  It wasn't a learned move for me.  So I had to learn it (same went for the clean).
> ...



Oh, I know you're right.  That is why I went back to light weights and started doing 8 sets of triples with low weight and low rest intervals.  I still wanted a workout, but I wanted to improve my form.  It felt so akward going low.  I was thinking to myself the first time I dropped into a front squat, "How did I think I was going to do this with 250 pounds?"

Hell, I have to start front squatting period.  I never even do it.  It's going to become a mainstay in my routine.  I was never able to get fully comfortable doing them, but now I'm determined to do so when I get back into it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do you lift alone also????
> I was pulling people off the floor to hold the camera (sorry about your WO)




no, when I do my lifts it is with my team.  but everyone on the team are a bunch of friggin' cavemen and I don't trust them to handle her camera.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

I went down the list at http://www.irongame.com/ and found all the links to C&J and snatch videos.

Some awesome C&J videos with monster weights:
http://www.irongame.com/videos/2005...gWorldChampionships235kg518lbCJ105kg231lb.WMV
http://www.irongame.com/videos/AndreyChemerkin.Clean&Jerk-260kg-573lb.wmv
http://www.irongame.com/videos/2005...tliftingWorldChampionships230kg507lbCJSHW.WMV
http://www.irongame.com/videos/20050630/HosseinRezazadeh230kg507lbCJ.avi
http://www.irongame.com/videos/MarcHuster-207.5kg-457lbC&J@85kg.wmv
http://www.irongame.com/videos/20050630/MehranAzariGymLift180kgCJ77kg169lb.avi
http://www.irongame.com/videos/PaulAndersonC&J435.ram
http://www.irongame.com/videos/PyrrosDimas-213kg-469lbC&J@85kg.wmv
http://www.irongame.com/videos/RonnyWeller-255kg-562lbC&J@SHW.wmv
http://www.irongame.com/videos/20050525/SaeedSalemJaber.2001OlympicGames.245kg-540lbC&J@SHW.avi
http://www.irongame.com/videos/20050802/ShaneHammond2005AmericanOpen2125kg468lbCJSHW.mov
http://www.irongame.com/videos/UnknownLifter.Clean&Jerk-110kg-242lb@50kg-110lb.14yearsold.wmv
http://www.irongame.com/videos/20050630/ZhangGuozheng2003AthensGames187.5kg413lbC&J69kg152lb.mpg

Snatch videos with big weight:
http://www.irongame.com/videos/AleksandrKurlovich-195kg-429lbSnatch@SHW.wmv
http://www.irongame.com/videos/Dave...mpion-170kg-374lbSnatch@MiddleHeavyweight.wmv


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I went down the list at http://www.irongame.com/ and found all the links to C&J and snatch videos.
> 
> Some awesome C&J videos with monster weights:
> http://www.irongame.com/videos/2005...gWorldChampionships235kg518lbCJ105kg231lb.WMV
> ...





I already posted all of these in my first post!  lol


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I already posted all of these in my first post!  lol



Oops.  Haha.  My bad.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

Rigerts snatch, is incredible -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Rigerts snatch, is incredible -




yea, my coach will say he has bad form (and can pick it apart) but he is incredibly strong so it makes up for his technique flaws.  he also says that Dimas has awful form (I used to think it was good but when he showed me what he meant I can see it now) but he is so friggin fast (like lighting) that he can make up for it and get under anything.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

I like Evgeniy Chigishev's C&J.  They show it from a side view a second time.  His form looks like butter from what I can tell.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like Evgeniy Chigishev's C&J.  They show it from a side view a second time.  His form looks like butter from what I can tell.



yea, he turns his elbows so friggin fast!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

some of those are new!

Nothing beats Rezezadeh!  Friggin world record holder in the snatch, clean and jerk and total!!  The man!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, but how much does he weigh???


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how much does he weigh???



He is a 105+kg lifter.  I don't know his exact weight.  Does it matter?  the dude is pushing up to a potential 600lb clean and jerk!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He is a 105+kg lifter. I don't know his exact weight. Does it matter? the dude is pushing up to a potential 600lb clean and jerk!!


 I think the bigger guys are more impressive. I love watching some huge guy move that fast.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I think the bigger guys are more impressive. I love watching some huge guy move that fast.




you bet. that is amazing shit!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Does it matter?


I am in no way saying he is anything short of phenominal..

But, I get a kick out of the little guys who are 1/2 of his BW
still throwing up 400lbs, power to weight baby


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I am in no way saying he is anything short of phenominal..
> 
> But, I get a kick out of the little guys who are 1/2 of his BW
> still throwing up 400lbs, power to weight baby




yea, but even by using the sinclair formula I think he will still come out to be the better lifter......whether it is twice your BW or not....heavy weight is still.....heavier.    But I know what you mean.



if you want to see amazing Halil Mtulu from turkey as a world record snatch of three times his BW in the 52kg class!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you want to see amazing Halil Mtulu from turkey as a world record snatch of three times his BW in the 52kg class!


 Triple.....body weight....snatch!?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Triple.....body weight....snatch!?




yup.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yup.


 Lol, and mudge though a 3xbw front squat was good. 3xbw over head squat is fucking crazy. I want to see this video.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lol, and mudge though a 3xbw front squat was good. 3xbw over head squat is fucking crazy. I want to see this video.



I wish I had a video of it.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, 600 pounds from the floor to overhead.  That is strength of mutant proportions.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, 600 pounds from the floor to overhead.  That is strength of mutant proportions.  Jesus Christ.




well......he failed a drug test (steroids) this year and right now is being investigated for it.  If it pans out he will be banned from competition for a long long time!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well......he failed a drug test (steroids) this year and right now is being investigated for it.  If it pans out he will be banned from competition for a long long time!



That's a shame.  I just watched a video of him C&J.  He is crazy strong.  He gets that bar up so well he barely has to drop under it, relatively speaking.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's a shame.  I just watched a video of him C&J.  He is crazy strong.  He gets that bar up so well he barely has to drop under it, relatively speaking.





lol, not much to drop under!!  the dude is like a friggin midget.  I would be surprised if here were over 5'.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, not much to drop under!!  the dude is like a friggin midget.  I would be surprised if here were over 5'.



I couldn't tell.  There was nothing I could judge his height against.  He definitely look stalky though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Halil Mtulu from turkey as a world record snatch of three times his BW in the 52kg class!


The little guy jams!!! 

He's throwing up 50kg more than me (correctly)


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The little guy jams!!!
> 
> He's throwing up 50kg more than me (correctly)



Damn that's impressive.  Little man makes me look like a whimp!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

Why it is important to properly catch a 100kg clean -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Why it is important to properly catch a 100kg clean -




lol, my collar bone has some nasty bruises on it too.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

Ouch.  I guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

I was just doing some research...

P-funk wants to be ranked as a top 25 american lifter...

@ 77kg BW he would have to lift something like

110kg - Snatch
140kg - C&J
for a 250.0kg Total

But a big fat-boy like me would have to lift
@ 94k BW...

125.0 - Snatch
147.5 - C&J
272.5 - Total

Or if I could Diet down to 
85k BW...

115 - Snatch
150 - C&J
265 - Total

These would be based on overall year end results from 2004

Maybe I'll shoot for top 100 -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

#25 in the country in the 85kg class has a 280kg total.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> #25 in the country in the 85kg class has a 280kg total.


SHIT!!! -  


Whats the 94k class current total???  350?-


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

#25 of the 94 class is a 270 total.  85kg class is extremely competitive.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> #25 of the 94 class is a 270 total. 85kg class is extremely competitive.


I guess I can stay fatter then -  -


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 9, 2005)

I know I might sound extremely ignorant and stupid with this question, but I have always wondered and have never quite come across this data, but what exactly do Snatch, Clean & Jerks target? Im sure they target the whole body but are there any they hit harder in particular. Sorry for such an idiotic question, Its just been bothering me not knowing what exactly it is. thank you.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

they target everything.  The classic lifts use to be the clean and press, the snatch and the clean and jerk performed in competition in that order.  The clean and press was later dropped since it was becoming harder and harder to judge what was a legit press as it started as a strict press and then guys were leaning way back (think incline bench press) to get the weight up.

The reason these lifts were choosen was because they felt they displayed all levels of strength and athleticism.  The clean and press was the test of total body strength as your legs were needed to drive the weight from the floor, up to your chest and then press it over head.  The snatch was the test of balance and coordination as you had to take the weight from the floor to an overhead position in one quick move and the clean and jerk was the ultamite test of both of these strengths.

If you see someone clean and snatch with poor form a lot of times things can look like a "jacked up" reverse curl or like they are swinging the weight.  When you see someone display great technique on these lifts you will see that everything is being used to move the weight.  The hip extensors and the back are deadlifting the weight off the floor.  As the weight crosses the knee, the hips extnesors forcefull drive foreward, the traps contract and shrug as hard as possible to get the weight up moving in an upward motion.  then you have to rely on speed to drop under the weight and catch it either at your shoulder (clean) or overhead (snatch).  The shoulders are used to decelerate the weight here and rotate your body under the bar.  Once caught you are in the squat position of the lift as you are in a deep squat sometimes with your ass near or touching the floor.  Then you legs are used to drive yourself up to standing.  If you are performing a Jerk you then have to re-position yourself and drive those legs once again, get a big shrug under the bar once again and ofcouse your shoulders have to decelerate the bar as you drop under it and it goes overhead.  Also, it should be noted that during these lifts the core is placed under great demand as holding a heavy weihgt overhead, squating with a weight overhead, trying to save a lift after a bad pull, deadlifting a weight and front squating a weight taxes your core musculature pretty badly.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah I bet it does, thanks for all the input, It seems so intriguing. I mean those guys really move alot of weight, and its not..hmm for lack of a better word "pretty" looking. I mean sometimes you see guys in the gym absolutely ripped then doing some weak tricep extensions in my eyes, it kind of takes away from their stature. Just me, I mean these exercises look like you have to be a complete badass to put up some major weight, just as in Deads and Squats.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2005)

It's true. You need to have a very solid core and well-rounded strength. If you have any weaknesses, doing the olympic lifts will certainly bring them to light. Currently I can do a 175 pound clean and press twice (I'd guestimate my max to be about 200 because I'm very efficient at maxing in general) at a BW of 225. Not too bad for having started the movement maybe a month ago and for being sixteen. I hope to get BW by probably Halloween or so.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

great job squag!  Post a video in the amazing lift link!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2005)

That's really not that good is it? I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, but I have a feeling you are.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That's really not that good is it? I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, but I have a feeling you are.


For a 16 year old???

R U kidding???  Thats really cool!

If you can get video of U hitting that motion
I'd certainly like to see it -


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2005)

The 2x175? I could probably get a friend to tape it for me. I haven't tried 200 yet, that was just a guestimate, but I think it's pretty close. I'm not saying my form is perfect or anything like that (I've heard that even the olympic lifters are still trying to perfect it) either. I also have a hard time actually getting under the weight, so I just try my best to get it as high as possible to make it easier for myself.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

So...  Lets see the two lifts, as is - 

(I put my crappy lifts on here)

P-funk was able to spot some flaws in my form that I had overlooked


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll try to get my friend to tape me next time I do them, which should be in two or three days.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 11, 2005)

Say if I were to do these would I need to set aside a whole day just for these exercises or would I be able to add them on a certain day like Back or Leg day? Also..I have been reading at from what I got is that these are very beneficial for Basketball. Is that true? I think I should definitely incorporate these into my workouts then, any advice?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2005)

they can be beneficial for any type of sport.  If you were going to do them I would fins someone that is experienced with the lifts to teach you.  Teaching yourself can be extremely difficult and dangerous.  You realy need someone to watch your form.  I would set up a program that allows me to do cleans 2-3 times a weeks as it takes many many reps to get the movement down.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is one of my all time favorite lifters Zlaten Vanev.  He lifted for Bulgaria and  now lifts for Qatar (since the bulgarian team was sold to them).  He lifts as a 77kg lifter.  This is a 207kg clean and Jerk.

Vanev


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

Animal -


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Here is one of my all time favorite lifters Zlaten Vanev.  He lifted for Bulgaria and  now lifts for Qatar (since the bulgarian team was sold to them).  He lifts as a 77kg lifter.  This is a 207kg clean and Jerk.
> 
> Vanev



Wow, he is possibly the fastest moving olympic lifter I have ever seen.  He gets under that bar and snaps his elbows into front squat position ridiculously fast!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

I think Dimas still gets my vote as the fastest!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah, yeah, great lifts... but i still YELL better than all of em!!!!  especially while stretching!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> yeah, yeah, great lifts... but i still YELL better than all of em!!!!  especially while stretching!




   I yell when I stretch.


though i don't yell when performing my o-lifts (But sometimes when I squat I will let one out).


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

I've always been more of a grunt and groan kind of guy myself.  I just can't see myself yelling unless I'm joking around with a training partner or something.  Not that I really have a problem with it if it's genuine (Unlike those who scream out every repetition of a 15 rep set of DB curls nowhere near failure to show off their 13" arms).  It's nice to see people use some intensity when they lift!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've always been more of a grunt and groan kind of guy myself.  I just can't see myself yelling unless I'm joking around with a training partner or something.  Not that I really have a problem with it if it's genuine (Unlike those who scream out every repetition of a 15 rep set of DB curls nowhere near failure to show off their 13" arms).  It's nice to see people use some intensity when they lift!




Yea, but I mean, when I do the o-lifts I am totally silent.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I yell when I stretch.
> 
> 
> though i don't yell when performing my o-lifts (But sometimes when I squat I will let one out).


 Oh no, i mean when i do things like barbell curls.. YELL YELL YELL!!! sometimes i jump up and down and spin around with the weights too.  i like to celebrate each and every rep.  I even yell when i drink water.  keeps me pumped.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yea, but I mean, when I do the o-lifts I am totally silent.



Maybe because you have to focus on so much more than just contracting the muscle?  

When I do olympic lifts I am pretty silent too, no grunting or anything at all.  I focus intensely on form each and every repetition, and I find it impossible to make noise.  It's like I'm taking a test every time I do a repetition.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 13, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Oh no, i mean when i do things like barbell curls.. YELL YELL YELL!!! sometimes i jump up and down and spin around with the weights too. i like to celebrate each and every rep. I even yell when i drink water. keeps me pumped.


 I do the same thing. And I never talk to other people at the gym; I yell at them while they're lifting to get them pumped too. The negative consequences, however, include several pissed off gym members holding heavy metal weights in their hands.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I do the same thing. And I never talk to other people at the gym; I yell at them while they're lifting to get them pumped too. The negative consequences, however, include several pissed off gym members holding heavy metal weights in their hands.




LOL  (you know im joking, right?)

It is good to let others know where you are in your zone, but i am a solitary beast in my gym.  Not a chatter.  But this thread is about amazing lifts, so i feel bad goofing up this thread.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, and of course I'm joking as well. Just decided to have a little fun.

 I feel the same way about it though - when you're doing an olympic lift, you have to concetrate on so much more than contracting a muscle because it's all about moving the weight properly, not 'feeling the burn' in you biceps or something. The form is near impossible to master, and you have to work on it constantly to get anything decent.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

I always call to mind the character from "the program,"  lattamer, who was doing pushpresses and threw the barbell down, screaming and yelling after he finished.  this is why my wife wont work out with me anymore.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

I tend to hyperventilate when hitting heavy to max lifts...

And when my MP3 is up...  I'm sure everyone can hear me sucking and blowing (no pun)


----------



## KentDog (Sep 13, 2005)

First link is not working for me anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

which link are you trying to watch? vanev? or you mean the first link as in the first post.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I tend to hyperventilate when hitting heavy to max lifts...
> 
> And when my MP3 is up...  I'm sure everyone can hear me sucking and blowing (no pun)




ahh geez, monkeyman, disgusting.  and you tell ME to go take a shower.  Maybe you should go do some spinning overhead squats with a triple jump negative.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 13, 2005)

The first Shane Hammon (first link in first post).


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

the web page is currently down.  

maybe try tomorrow.  sorry.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2005)

> Turkish Olympic Medalists Taner Sagir and Sedat Artuc Accused In Doping Scandal
> 
> ANKARA - Turkish Daily News
> 
> Three members of Turkey's weightlifting team, two of them Olympic medalists, have been accused by WADA, the World Anti-Doping Agency, of evading a routine dope test. The three men concerned are Taner Sagir who won the Olympic 77 kg title in Athens last year, 56 kg bronze medalist Sedat Artuc and Reyhan Arabacioglu. Turkish Weightlifting President Hasan Akkus reacted to the accusation by offering his resignation to Youth and Sports General Director Mehmet Atalay on Thursday. This was refused. "For the moment everybody needs to keep calm," said Atalay. "Resignation is not the solution." There was no immediate statement from any of the three lifters but national team coach Osman Nuri Vural claimed that they did not deliberately evade the test. They were, he said, watching Turkey A2's soccer match against Germany at the Ankara 19 Mayis Stadium on Wednesday when it took place. The International Weightlifting Federation normally treats evaders in the same way as it treats lifters who test positive and all three are facing possible 2-year bans. Triple Olympic champion Halil Mutlu is already expecting a suspension after testing positive for a banned substance at the European Championship earlier this year.


.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> ahh geez, monkeyman, disgusting. and you tell ME to go take a shower. Maybe you should go do some spinning overhead squats with a triple jump negative.


 ... next session is friday...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2005)

Rezezadeh....

150kg power snatch 

280kg/617lb front squat x 2 reps!!  (fawk!!)


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Rezezadeh....
> 
> 150kg power snatch
> 
> 280kg/617lb front squat x 2 reps!!  (fawk!!)



Christ, what a monster.  He looked like he had a lot left in him on those front squats too.  I bet he could've done 4-5.  The power snatch is crazy though!  WTF!?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2005)

the power snatch is nothing.....he is the world record holder in the snatch.  Can't remeber what the number is.  Something absurd like high 400lbs.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Rezezadeh....
> 
> 150kg power snatch
> 
> 280kg/617lb front squat x 2 reps!!  (fawk!!)


 Did those actually challenge him? I vote no! He did that power snatch like it was a twig! Those front squats didn't look too difficult for him either! Damn!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Did those actually challenge him? I vote no! He did that power snatch like it was a twig! Those front squats didn't look too difficult for him either! Damn!




lol, those clips are probably in the training hall like a day or two before the world championships.  Ofcourese the didn't challenge him at all!!  he is a monster.

people fucking talk about how strong powerlifters squats are with there suits and shit.  Rezezadeh is the real deal.  This dude is back squat near 1000lbs RAW!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

That's why I've sort of drifted away from powerlifting... it's all about the gear now, and not the person actually doing the lifting. That guy really is amazing. Olympic lifting is so much fun...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the power snatch is nothing.....he is the world record holder in the snatch.  Can't remeber what the number is.  Something absurd like high 400lbs.



Man, that is ludicrous.  I like this guy already.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 23, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Did those actually challenge him?


 For sure no. He didn't even need to drop under that. Holy shit seriously.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> For sure no. He didn't even need to drop under that. Holy shit seriously.


 That's the biggest thing I noticed - he just swung it up. I must admit, I don't really get under the bar either, but it's because my form isn't that good yet, not because I can easily do without when the weight is in the 300s+.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, that's what a power snatch is.  You don't really drop under it.  I used to do power cleans.  It takes a lot of upper body power to do that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 23, 2005)

Just thought I'd post these in case any other females come through looking for piccies... There are only a few, and they are not of huge-lifts... but still...
Here are some female video's
Here are some - Scroll past the guys
Some Female Lifts Here too

And just wanted to pay special  to this tiny thing (she is under 16yrs, 44kg): Snatching 94 pounds


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

the thing with the power snatch (or clean) is that he DOES drop underneath it.  Most people mes these movements up and land very knee dominant and not enough in a squat like stance.  That is why it is important to learn how to squat snatch and squat clean before you do the power type movement.  If you can do the full lift then when you go to power clean or snatch you will land in a more effecient way as your elbows will spin properly and you will be under the bar with your hips back and under it as well.  How many times have you tried to power clean the weight and it was a little to heavy and once you spun your elbows you had to "lean back" or hyper extend to make the catch?  That is lack of form in the squat clean which is making you not know how to power clean.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Rezezadeh....
> 
> 150kg power snatch
> 
> 280kg/617lb front squat x 2 reps!!  (fawk!!)




Good fucking lord   unreal


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

Falahati 120kg power snatch 


Fu tao 120kg power snatch @ 69kg


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Falahati 120kg power snatch
> 
> 
> Fu tao 120kg power snatch @ 69kg



Damn, that second guy is really fast!  The speed of these people amazes me the most.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

I am fucking psyched!!  Just got 2 new videos in the mail!!  The 2002 World Champioships competition tape and  live inside the training hall the week before the 1994 world championships in turkey!  I am pumped to see the lifts these guys are just so easily throwing around 1 week before the big meet.  It is friggin' awesome!!  Fuck College football!  I got weightlifting!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

Zhang Gouzheng- 220kg back squat x 2 reps at 69kg body weight


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

Pashaez 180kg snatch in the 94kg class


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

I Suck


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

me too


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> me too


 We'll see


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

we will?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> we will?


Yeah, if we are gonna try to lift in Vegas!?!?! - I still want to


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, if we are gonna try to lift in Vegas!?!?! - I still want to



yeah, i am going to still lift there.  then you can see how much i suck.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2005)

uhhh...how do they do that?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> uhhh...how do they do that?




practice......lots and lots of practice.  these guys are incredible!  some of the strongest people walking the earth.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> practice......lots and lots of practice.  these guys are incredible!  some of the strongest people walking the earth.



well, next to me of course.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> practice......lots and lots of practice.  these guys are incredible!  some of the strongest people walking the earth.



Yeah, but they don't do split routines, so they obviously can't get strong on PL lifts or build good physiques.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they don't do split routines, so they obviously can't get strong on PL lifts or build good physiques.



what do you mean?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they don't do split routines, so they obviously can't get strong on PL lifts or build good physiques.



lol, yea.....I was watching some videos today.  The guys in teh 77 and 85kg class are so friggin' ripped and muscular.....as far as strength goes....I don't know to many powerlifters that can match these guys int heir respective weight classes on a raw squat.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> what do you mean?




he was joking.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he was joking.




LOL man, I can't believe I missed that.  Sorry cowpimp.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> what do you mean?



Sarcasm.  People are always bashing olympic routines, full body routines, PL routines, etc.  Anything that's not a split routine with every exercise being done for 3 sets of 8-12 repetitions gets bashed by ignorant people thinking that is the only way to build muscle.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he was joking.



 By the way, I have been watching those clips you sent over and over, trying to take it all in.  The clip with Razezah (spelling?) doing the power snatch is amazing... so fast that I have to follow the movement of the bar with my finger so that I can get it down!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, yea.....I was watching some videos today.  The guys in teh 77 and 85kg class are so friggin' ripped and muscular.....as far as strength goes....I don't know to many powerlifters that can match these guys int heir respective weight classes on a raw squat.



I always thought olympic gymnasts had awesome physiques as well.  Have you seen the arms and lat spreads on some of those guys who specialize on the rings?  They would put a lot of bodybuilders of equal bodyweight to shame.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sarcasm.  People are always bashing olympic routines, full body routines, PL routines, etc.  Anything that's not a split routine with every exercise being done for 3 sets of 8-12 repetitions gets bashed by ignorant people thinking that is the only way to build muscle.



I agree, sorry I missed the sarcasm.  Ususally I am on the ball with that stuff.  You and I seem to have similar goals and philosophies in the gym.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I agree, sorry I missed the sarcasm.  Ususally I am on the ball with that stuff.  You and I seem to have similar goals and philosophies in the gym.



Hehe, it's all good.  I have something against using emoticons, so my sarcasm isn't as easily detectable.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I always thought olympic gymnasts had awesome physiques as well.  Have you seen the arms and lat spreads on some of those guys who specialize on the rings?  They would put a lot of bodybuilders of equal bodyweight to shame.



Sprinters as well. Amazing musculature.  I used to coach discus and shotputters, and had them sprint against middle distance runners.  what a sport.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hehe, it's all good.  I have something against using emoticons, so my sarcasm isn't as easily detectable.



Well, your tone of voice is like my wife's, I never know when she is joking, yelling, or happy.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Sprinters as well. Amazing musculature.  I used to coach discus and shotputters, and had them sprint against middle distance runners.  what a sport.



Damned straight.  Honestly, the physiques I always admired most when I first started lifting were those of olympic athletes in various sports.  I never said, "I want to look like Arnold."


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damned straight.  Honestly, the physiques I always admired most when I first started lifting were those of olympic athletes in various sports.  I never said, "I want to look like Arnold."



No, I would rather look like Willis.  Arnold was too short.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2005)

from ironmind.com




> Hossein Rezazadeh: King of the Jungle
> Dubai - He might not have looked his sharpest in the training hall a few days ago, but as the weights got heavier, there was no doubt today about who ruled the platform at the Asian Weightlifting Championships.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!  a 572lb clean and jerk (260kg) and a 440lb snatch (200kg)!!!  for a 460kg total.  It would be insane if he could total 500kg (1100lb total!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Kendrick Farris 188kg Clean and Jerk at the Jr. Pan Ams.

kendrick- 188kg


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Kendrick Farris 188kg Clean and Jerk at the Jr. Pan Ams.
> 
> kendrick- 188kg



Damn, he practically snatched that shit for the jerk.  Good stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, he practically snatched that shit for the jerk.  Good stuff.




yea, that is called a squat jerk, as opposed to a power jerk which Dimas does in contest (usually...unless it buries him).

LOL, I sent that clip to my buddy that is an O-lifter (x-powerlifter and competes in strongman stuff too).  he loves to argue with the coach of our team because our coach just preaches speed speed speed.  But my buddy is like strength strength strength....When he saw that clip he happily replied.....Nice Clean!!  Maybe if that guy benched a little more he wouldn't have gotten his ass burried on that jerk...haha!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, it wasn't super pretty, but he totally saved it and walked/balanced it out...

Mega Power!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, it wasn't super pretty, but he totally saved it and walked/balanced it out...
> 
> Mega Power!




It is rare to see anyone completely "stick" a lift when they are hitting max's or new PB's in meets.  To many variables....pressure, heavier wieght then you normally handle, people, judges, yelling, sound of others warming up etc...I very rarely see anyone just nail it.  When they do it is fucking sweet as shit though!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is rare to see anyone completely "stick" a lift when they are hitting max's or new PB's in meets.  To many variables....pressure, heavier wieght then you normally handle, people, judges, yelling, sound of others warming up etc...I very rarely see anyone just nail it.  When they do it is fucking sweet as shit though!



Indeed.  He certainly toughed it out though.  He still nailed a little more than a 400 pound overhead squat there, basically.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

*The training of a World Champion....*

Ever wonder what it is like to train in Bulgaria?  Evern wonder what it is like to train to be a world Champion?  Zlaten Vanev Knows!!   




> ZLATAN VANEV???S TRAINING IN SOFIA, BULGARIA ON 1999 OCTOBER
> 
> On the training camp in Sofia, October 1999, there were three different groups; Group A (male???s national team, group B (female???s national team), group C (challenger male group).
> The morning training was start by the group A (snatch), then group B and C did the same. After B and D finished the snatch A started the c+j and B and C followed. Then group A did the snatch again and B and C followed. Then group A did c+j and B and C followed. Then front squat A, B, C. Morning session started at 10 o???clock and lasted 4 hours till about 14.00 o???clock.
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

*more on the bulgarians*

more on the bulgar system.



> bulgarian super power training
> received from ari moilan
> 
> BULGARIALAISTA PAINONNOSTOA
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

Akakios Kakiasvilis
1999 World Championships
Athens Greece
185 Kg.
94 Kg. Class

in slow-mo


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

thought i would just let everyone know that the Olympic lifting world championships started this week in the country qatar.  Some of the lightweight women have already gone and the light weight mens have started today.  You can get daily updates on class winners at ironmind.com if interested.

So, who thinks Rezezadeh will clean and jerk 270kg for a new world record? 

I do.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thought i would just let everyone know that the Olympic lifting world championships started this week in the country qatar.  Some of the lightweight women have already gone and the light weight mens have started today.  You can get daily updates on class winners at ironmind.com if interested.
> 
> So, who thinks Rezezadeh will clean and jerk 270kg for a new world record?
> 
> I do.



I definitely think he will.  That man is a beast among beasts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I definitely think he will. That man is a beast among beasts.


 

$$$$$ CHA-CHING  $$$$$

(Cash Money)


----------



## Yanick (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Akakios Kakiasvilis
> 1999 World Championships
> Athens Greece
> 185 Kg.
> ...



thats such a good idea to watch a slow-mo video to really understand what an oly lift is. its amazing how fast the guy moves, you see how the bar just sorta freezes in mid air as he gets under it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thats such a good idea to watch a slow-mo video to really understand what an oly lift is. its amazing how fast the guy moves, you see how the bar just sorta freezes in mid air as he gets under it.



yea, the lifts are tough because what you think you see and what is actually happening are two different things.  Most people think that there is an upright row involved (or a reverse curl with the clean).  Neither are correct.  Notice how the only time his elbows bend are when he has already bent his knees and is dropping to the floor.  The elbows bend because he is getting under the bar and fixing it over head.  Not because he is pulling it with his arms.  Notice the big shrug too..moster!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

Some pictures from the world championships not at yahoo:

2006 World Championships 


The heavier guys are coming up this weekend!  Look out for some crazy lifts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Some pictures from the world championships...
> 
> The heavier guys are coming up this weekend! Look out for some crazy lifts.


Assholes...

I hate them -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Assholes...
> 
> I hate them -



I don;t hate them,lol, I hate the lighter guys that pull more than me!!

There are two 77kg lifters for the US this year.  Matt Bruce and Lance Frye.  Both can put up good weight (180kg jerks) but the guys in the classes below them are already getting near that weight.  I am curious to see how they do though.  There are some 77kg lifters like Vanev who pull over 200kg but he isn't competiting do to a seperated shoulder....Go USA!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don;t hate them,lol, I hate the lighter guys that pull more than me!!
> 
> There are two 77kg lifters for the US this year. Matt Bruce and Lance Frye. Both can put up good weight (180kg jerks) but the guys in the classes below them are already getting near that weight. I am curious to see how they do though. There are some 77kg lifters like Vanev who pull over 200kg but he isn't competiting do to a seperated shoulder....Go USA!!


I like Zlaten...

He's mega fast on his jerk -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

mens 77kg clas:

lance frye placed 10th going 145/175 (snatch/jerk) for a 320kg total.

Matt Bruce placed 13th going 140/170 (snatch/jerk) for a 310kg total.

way to go guys.

The winner from China was Li Hongli going 165/196 (snatch/jerk) for a 361kg total!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

There's your watermark...

Go get em P


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's your watermark...
> 
> Go get em P



I know!  I am on it!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

in other news   






> Shannon Hartnett Suspended For Doping Violation
> 
> The USADA suspended Hartnett from competing in all International Weightlifting Federation events for two years after she tested positive for metabolites of stanozolol during a doping control test conducted at the 2005 U.S. Weightlifting National Championships in Cleveland, Ohio last May. It is the first offense for Hartnett, who is believed to be the first Marin-based professional athlete to test positive. Weightlifting is one of a wide range of athletic interests for Hartnett, meaning she can still compete in a variety of events.
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's your watermark...
> 
> Go get em P




fuck!  I want it so bad.  I have to do it.  I want to be up there in 3-4 years.  I want to be at the worlds.  I want it so bad.  I am so fired up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

At this point I'll be happy to correctly snatch 150lbs -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> At this point I'll be happy to correctly snatch 150lbs -




you gotta believe man!  you gotta believe!

I am just sitting here listening to really really slow mellow music and thinking about my form.  Going over the pull in my head.  Thinking about what it feels like to clean.  What it would feel like to be there at the worlds and pull.  Gotta believe man!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

Doha, Qatar - It was all about Pawina Thongsuk (Thailand)
in the women???s 63-kg category at the World Weightlifting Championships today.



 

With "Thailand" "Thailand" filling the air, Thongsuk nailed 135 on her first
attempt for a world record in the total. Shimkova couldn't get under the bar
with 137 kg and then Liu took 138, to tie the world record in the jerk and go
into gold medal position in the jerk and the total, but she couldn't stand up
with the weight. Shimkova, showing that at least sometimes when you miss,
you can get away with moving up, called for 139 kg on her last attempt and
made a good lift for a world record in the jerk and gold-medal position in the
jerk and silver medal position in the total.

But Thongsuk wasn't done, and she made a nice lift with 140 kg on her
second attempt, although she had to work and walk to control the jerk...
her effort gave her the world record in the jerk as well as the total,
not to mention locking up all the gold medals in her class.


If that weren't enough for the night, Thongsuk called for 145 kg on her third attempt,
made a nice clean and came close to jerking the weight.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2005)

i'm not even close to a steroid guru, but isn't stanozolol winny? i've never heard it used for strength gains really, but i'm probably wrong on that one anyway.




			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Doha, Qatar - It was all about Pawina Thongsuk (Thailand)
> in the women???s 63-kg category at the World Weightlifting Championships today.
> 
> With "Thailand" "Thailand" filling the air, Thongsuk nailed 135 on her first
> ...



so they give out gold medals for cleans, jerks, snatches and totals?

those are some strong ass girls right there, respect.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

yes, they give out three medals.  One for each lift and one for the total.  They only do this in the Worlds.  Not in the olympics.  The girls are strong, but lets see how many of them keep their medal once the drug tests go through.  The chinese are notorious for losing medals when the whole team gets banned for drugs.

Stanazolol is whinny I believe also.  I am not a steroid guru either but it looks like this is one of the drugs of choice for most of these strength athletes.  Rafael Palmero got busted with this mid baseball season also.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2005)

Also Ben Johnsons Drug of Choice.  

Would be interesting to know why these athletes that require power use Stanazolol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Also Ben Johnsons Drug of Choice.
> 
> Would be interesting to know why these athletes that require power use Stanazolol


 

Maybe I should call BALCO?...  Think they have a website?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2005)

But they only sell ZMA


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Also Ben Johnsons Drug of Choice.
> 
> Would be interesting to know why these athletes that require power use Stanazolol




Me too!  Maybe Mudge or LAM can give us some insight, if they even read this thread that is.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

started a thread in the anabolic forum to try and get the question answered.

stanazolol?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Just FYI*

If anyone gets Showtime on demand there was a great 30min segment that aired a few weeks ago and is still available on demand. It is on the 2004 olympics in greece. They pick a few sports to talk about and showcase the person on the top of that sport at those olympics. About 10min. into the segment they showcase weightlifting and Dimas is center stage. They document all his previous gold medals and talk about how he came to Greece and became a lifter. Then they move on to the 2004 games (his final olympics). It was really great! The segment shows everything from his 3 lifts in both the snatch and the jerk as well as interview commentary from Dimas about how he was feeling and what he was thinking. They also show how upon receiving the bronze medal the crowed gave him so much praise that they had to pause for 10 whole minutes before handing out the silver and gold medals. It was really well done. I got pretty choked up seeing Dimas standing on the podium holding his heart and crying for the fans.  He said in his interview "today I got two medals.  I got a bronze from the olympics and a gold medal from my people."  When asked what the gold medal winner (I can't recall his name) thought when he saw that a bronze medal winner was getting so much praise for not even winning, he said, "Pyrros is not a bronze medalist.  He is a 3 time olymic champion."  Amazing!  Hope all can watch. 

-p


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I got pretty choked up seeing Dimas standing on the podium holding his heart and crying for the fans.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

haha, JK


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2005)

I always get choked up when I watch the olympics.  Hell, I got choked up on the first segment of the show about USA women's fencing winning a gold medal for the first time in 100yrs!!  I think it is because there is just so much emotion in the olympics.  You train for years for 1 day, 1 event, 1 moment.  That is it.  It isn't like football or baseball when there is always next week, or next year.  I love it.  It is very emotional.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I always get choked up when I watch the olympics.  Hell, I got choked up on the first segment of the show about USA women's fencing winning a gold medal for the first time in 100yrs!!  I think it is because there is just so much emotion in the olympics.  You train for years for 1 day, 1 event, 1 moment.  That is it.  It isn't like football or baseball when there is always next week, or next year.  I love it.  It is very emotional.



I never really thought of it like that.  Yeah, there are far fewer chances to achieve what it is that you were shooting for.  Nonetheless, if you even make it to the olympics, you should be proud!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 24, 2005)

That's what these competitions are all about, no matter what event you compete in...

If you are an olympian, you have trained your whole life to represent yourself,
your country, and your team, one time...

And for weightlifters, that lifeime boils down to less than one second,
that it takes to snatch or jerk your attempted weight...

Thats some serious fucking pressure -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2005)

I think what makes it more emotional for these guys is that no world championship or Pan AM games win is like a Gold Medal.  It is the ultimate win.  You can compete in the World Championships every year but the Olympic games comes only every four years for these athletes (weightlifters expecially) how many olympics can they actually compete in before their bodies break down?  I mean, you have one olympics were you really peak and have a shot after that, 4 more years and some young guy has jumped up to take your place.  Just look at any of the champs.  Naim Suleymanoglu (my favorite lifter) won 3 straight gold medals.  He tried to come out of retirement at 32 to go for a fourth in Sydney and he bombed out on the snatch.  Dimas won three golds and came back for a shot at a fourth in his homeland greece.  He was literally about an inch away from it.  He cleaned it, Jerked it overhead and just missed it.  So he settled for a bronze.  Still amazing, especially since he was not even in the running.  What about Chemerkin?  Olympic greatness only to fall to the regein or Rezezadeh.  And what about Rezezadeh?  The former gold medalist looked shakey at the last world championships.  He got beat in the snatch, losing the gold medal to Chisgiev or Russia and almost lost the clean and jerk adn overal all gold medal when his last attempt jerk was sloppy at best.  At 26 Chisgiev is that close!  Can he step up and take a gold in 4 more years?  How much better can Rezezadeh get?  Can his body hold up for another 4 years and a nother gold medal?  The fact that Naim and Pyrros both won 3 golds in 3 straight olympics, 12 straight years of hard training!!(and dimas going on to grab a bronze also) Well, that is just plain amazing to me!


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2005)

Dont know if this was posted yet???



http://www.bodytechusa.com/images/Jeff_Lewis05/05WPOSFDAY2_JeffLewisSQ3_Small.swf

* jeff lewis 1202 squat video
done couple of weeks ago WPO in chicago. is it deep enough????
he weighed in at 480 lbs*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dont know if this was posted yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it looked like a good parallel squat from here.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 5, 2005)

It looks like it's just barely not deep enough but it's awfully close. I dunno about that one... It's still amazing that someone can actually hold that much weight with any part of their body though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

I think he went to parallel-ish

But then didn't hit the clean hold below parallel
with anything but a bounce

I would give it to him, but I don't know if he went deep
enough for most refs...  He did with the bounce, but not with a hold
waiting for the lift command


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

for the WPO it was deep enough.  They let shit fly when world records are on the line all the time.....sometimes I watch that shit and wonder what happened to the pause on the bottom of the bench press.


anyway....my thoughts:

- the fact that he can stand with that on his back is amazing!
- the fact that he can bend down and get up with that on his back is even more amazing!

- the fact that andre chemerkin can squat 1000lbs raw and ATG is the most amazing.

So in short.....that squat was cool but not the coolest.  (what can I say?  this is an olympic lifting thread, not a powerlifting thread.)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.turkishpress.com/news.asp?id=84114


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> http://www.turkishpress.com/news.asp?id=84114


 

thats this guy...
http://www.olympic.org/common/asp/launchvideo.asp?name=MutluHalil2004s_high.wmv


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

yup, that is Mtulu.  He is awesome or was at least.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

That's too bad.  He is impressive nonetheless.  He's so damned fast!


----------



## MattV (Dec 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Here are some video clips that I have of some impressive olympic lifts:
> 
> etc..


Olympic Lifting is great, I enjoy it more then any sport except Shot/disc atm(tied).  I love being a freshman and squatting deeper, and more weight then most seniors out of highschool.  Olympic Lifting builds sterength and is great for anyone that needs to gain unbelievable explosiveness.  Placed 4th at Schoolage this year due to a pulled hip flexor,(Football)  .
No vids of Pisarenko?!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> Olympic Lifting is great, I enjoy it more then any sport except Shot/disc atm(tied).  I love being a freshman and squatting deeper, and more weight then most seniors out of highschool.  Olympic Lifting builds sterength and is great for anyone that needs to gain unbelievable explosiveness.  Placed 4th at Schoolage this year due to a pulled hip flexor,(Football)  .
> No vids of Pisarenko?!




great job on the fourth place finish!  You are a big kid!  Are you training for shot for the coming summer season?

No videos of Pisarenko because I have none to post.    Post some if you have them.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> Olympic Lifting is great, I enjoy it more then any sport except Shot/disc atm(tied).  I love being a freshman and squatting deeper, and more weight then most seniors out of highschool.  Olympic Lifting builds sterength and is great for anyone that needs to gain unbelievable explosiveness.  Placed 4th at Schoolage this year due to a pulled hip flexor,(Football)  .
> No vids of Pisarenko?!



I saw a couple of picture of Pisarenko on Google.  That guy looks like a monster!


----------



## MattV (Dec 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job on the fourth place finish!  You are a big kid!  Are you training for shot for the coming summer season?
> 
> No videos of Pisarenko because I have none to post.    Post some if you have them.


Thanks.  I am training for the shot this summer season, my School runs a very good indoor track/field program that's open to any other schools in the area that lack an indoor team(Ron semkiw lives nearby, he might be coming down to help).  I'm attempting to learn the rotary technique ATM, it's alot of fun and I have gained about 6 feet from my 8th grade distance using it, not to mention a heavier shot!   We've never measured the distance, but I'm hitting 2-3 feet up on a wall thats 38 feet away from the throwing circle atm.  I threw 37ft 3 inch from power position last year(no technique whatsoever :-/), and 123Ft in discus.  Sadly my indoor team doesn't practice disc due to lack of space, i'll have to wait until the summer to see how far it goes.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> for the WPO it was deep enough.  They let shit fly when world records are on the line all the time.....sometimes I watch that shit and wonder what happened to the pause on the bottom of the bench press.
> 
> 
> anyway....my thoughts:
> ...




I try to contribute something positive for once and this is what I get...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I try to contribute something positive for once and this is what I get...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I am training for the shot this summer season, my School runs a very good indoor track/field program that's open to any other schools in the area that lack an indoor team(Ron semkiw lives nearby, he might be coming down to help).  I'm attempting to learn the rotary technique ATM, it's alot of fun and I have gained about 6 feet from my 8th grade distance using it, not to mention a heavier shot!   We've never measured the distance, but I'm hitting 2-3 feet up on a wall thats 38 feet away from the throwing circle atm.  I threw 37ft 3 inch from power position last year(no technique whatsoever :-/), and 123Ft in discus.  Sadly my indoor team doesn't practice disc due to lack of space, i'll have to wait until the summer to see how far it goes.



If you can give a pretty good estimate of what height the ball leaves from, how far away the wall is, and where it hits the wall in terms of height, then I might be able to figure it out for you.  It would make it far easier if you had a decent idea of the angle of trajectory too, but I think I could figure it out nonetheless.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, I would definitely need the angle of trajectory, the force output, or the time it takes for it to hit the wall from the point of release.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I would definitely need the angle of trajectory, the force output, or the time it takes for it to hit the wall from the point of release.



Way to be sure about your physics CowPimp...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Way to be sure about your physics CowPimp...



Heh, it's been a while since I've dabbled.  If I was fresh on the subject, I could probably figure it out without that additional information.  I'm not fully confident in my abilities though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Pyross Dimas
180kg snatch @ 85kg class
(slow mo)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Dimas showing that olympic lifters got hops!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Nizami Pashaev- 220kg clean and jerk @ 94kg class


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Evgeny Chigishev showing off the guns (huh....Olympic lifters don't train arms?)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

God Pashaev's jerk is freaking instantaneous!  Good stuff all around though P.  This is an awesome thread.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> God Pashaev's jerk is freaking instantaneous!  Good stuff all around though P.  This is an awesome thread.




thanks!  I am glad you like it.  I hope others are enjoying it as well.  I love this sport.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Evgeny Chigishev showing off the guns (huh....Olympic lifters don't train arms?)


 
Look at the size of his forearms compared to his upper arms!!!

He's like figgin Popeye!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Evgeny Chigishev showing off the guns (huh....Olympic lifters don't train arms?)



Chigishev's secret arm blaster routine:

Clean & Jerk
Snatch
Press Under
Push Press
Front Squats

Do this 3x per week or 8 weeks and your arms will explode with size like never before!  Just look at Chigishev's arms!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 25, 2005)

He makes it look so easy. I'm glad I got involved in weightlifting. It's just frigging awesome. I love doing the C&J. I was showing someone today how to do it and he didn't even have the flexibility to hold the weight in rack position. Most people don't, but it's strange how far ahead of the game I guess I am when it comes to this. It feels so good nailing the form for a clean. I also found out that I can drop underneath that bar farther than I thought I could. I usually only had to dip maybe 6" before but I can get under it even if it's just above my waist (I did this with 135 just to show him the form) and I kind of surprised myself. Weightlifting is simply amazing...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2006)

Just thought I would post this site for those who are interested: Hatch.

Has some pretty good technique info if you click on the olympic lift link on the right panel.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2006)

hatch's web site is awesome.  he is one of the top olympic coaches.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

I liked the dynamic warmup


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

Too Cool


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2006)

time to bring this thread back!

How about Yuri Vlasov- 210kg Clean and Jerk in Tokyo 1964

http://loi.sscc.ru/zdc/sht/vlasov.files/Vlasov210.gif


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> time to bring this thread back!
> 
> How about Yuri Vlasov- 210kg Clean and Jerk in Tokyo 1964
> 
> http://loi.sscc.ru/zdc/sht/vlasov.files/Vlasov210.gif



Nice.  I like his catch, and he does a really quick jerk.  He hardly gets any height on it, but he gets deep under it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

I found some great clips out of the ironmind catalog.  I hope you all enjoy them:

ironmind training hall tapes.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 30, 2006)

"Ironmind 1995 - The Chinaman is not the issue here" - That's crazy right there.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2006)

yep, 14yrs old.....54kg....cleaning some big weight!  what about how that kid squats 170kg (374lbs)!  That is fucking nuts.  Ah, the benefit of starting lifting at a very young age (and having incredible genetics ofcourse).


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 30, 2006)

Impressive stuff.  I still love that Dimas training tape no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 31, 2006)

http://www.ghoghnos.com/movie/rezazadeh4.wmv


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 31, 2006)

KarlW said:
			
		

> http://www.ghoghnos.com/movie/rezazadeh4.wmv



He's just brutally strong.  I think he might be the first to crack a 600lb C&J.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He's just brutally strong.  I think he might be the first to crack a 600lb C&J.




well, he did lose to chigishiev in the snatch at the past world championships.

No one can tough him in the clean and jerk.  still though, i don;'t think there is anyway he will crazk 600lbs.  his career is winding down.  ever competition he gets a little sloppier but he is always good enough to win.  he has one more olympic games left in him.  he has had a long career (this will be his 3rd olympic games) and for an olympic lifter go go longer then that is pretty difficult.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, he did lose to chigishiev in the snatch at the past world championships.
> 
> No one can tough him in the clean and jerk.  still though, i don;'t think there is anyway he will crazk 600lbs.  his career is winding down.  ever competition he gets a little sloppier but he is always good enough to win.  he has one more olympic games left in him.  he has had a long career (this will be his 3rd olympic games) and for an olympic lifter go go longer then that is pretty difficult.



Yeah, I saw that.  Chigishiev only beat him by what, 1kg?  He REALLY pushed himself too.  It was sloppy as shit, and Chigishiev normally has tight form.  Not to discredit him; a win is a win.  I'm just saying that the difference between the two isn't so great.  Of course, that's almost always the case in sports among the elite at the top.

I would love to see it happen though.  He is just such a fucking beast.  I don't think his form is all that clean (I know, who am I to critique) relative to some others.  He's also not incredibly fast.  He is just fucking powerful, and I respect that.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 31, 2006)

A little less sloppy from 99'

http://www.weightliftingexchange.com/download.php?id=2600

http://www.weightliftingexchange.com/download.php?id=2601


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

KarlW said:
			
		

> A little less sloppy from 99'
> 
> http://www.weightliftingexchange.com/download.php?id=2600
> 
> http://www.weightliftingexchange.com/download.php?id=2601




yea, that is when he was real young.  I don't even know if he was winning anythign back then.  And I could be wrong but I believe he even had a few misses at that contest?


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

Time to bring this thread back to the top with a sweet as clean and jerk from Kaki.....

Dude went all out to get this one!  Friggin' rock bottom.  Look how fast he moves too.  Feet don't even leave the floor.  If you click the arrows in the center you can go frame by frame and watch it in slow motion and check out the pull and how close to his body he keeps that bar.

sweet!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2006)

wow .. the slow motion is unbelievable. It's funny how the bar just sits there. It doesn't even move .. it's all about quickness. When it's playing in fast motion, it looks like he is pulling and pushing the weight but damn, hes fast.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow .. the slow motion is unbelievable. It's funny how the bar just sits there. It doesn't even move .. it's all about quickness. When it's playing in fast motion, it looks like he is pulling and pushing the weight but damn, hes fast.




excatley.  he pulls the bar from the floor, shurgs and extends it as much as he can.  which, with a heavy weight is not much at all.  from there, there is a split second where the bar is motionless almost, just before it begins its drop towards the floor (gravity).....the whole point is to be quick enough under the bar to beet it to the ground.  as you can see, he really went rock bottom for this one.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> excatley.  he pulls the bar from the floor, shurgs and extends it as much as he can.  which, with a heavy weight is not much at all.  from there, there is a split second where the bar is motionless almost, just before it begins its drop towards the floor (gravity).....the whole point is to be quick enough under the bar to beet it to the ground.  as you can see, he really went rock bottom for this one.



definitely .. how many kg's was that?


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> definitely .. how many kg's was that?




Don't know....maybe 235 or 240kg.

if you click on the scroll down box under the clip, there are other videos, including dimas!


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2006)

Damn, he got LOW.  Quick little fucker.  Jesus.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 18, 2006)

*




*



http://www.weightliftingexchange.com/download.php?id=2771&sid=f20143634d6272775930e432bbeadcb9

http://www.weightliftingexchange.com...e432b  beadcb9


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

Rezazadeh is a fucking animal.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (May 18, 2006)

Didnt u hear about gwen, the first man to bench 1000 lbs?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 18, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Didnt u hear about gwen, the first man to bench 1000 lbs?



Benching has nothing to do with Olympic Lifting -


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

Pictures from the Chinese Training Hall.  3 pages of really incredible pictures!!  *jealous*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pictures from the Chinese Training Hall.  3 pages of really incredible pictures!!  *jealous*




**green eyed monster icon**


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2006)

I like this one.  The caption says it all:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dehwang/150743582/

Another serious display of intensity.  Plus, look at those traps:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dehwang/150735941/


----------



## Super Hulk (May 26, 2006)

that 925 lb squat looked easy too him


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2006)

more great photos from the chinese training hall!

Check out the young kids!!

Also, check out how friggin' 'jacked' the lifters are!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2006)

When is the next olympics anyways? I have never seen it on tv and i want to make sure i know when they are competing again so i can watch it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> When is the next olympics anyways? I have never seen it on tv and i want to make sure i know when they are competing again so i can watch it.



2008.

they always show the lifting but it is on late night....so i tape it and watch later.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's the little kids that blow me away... If North American governments really cared about the health of school age kids they should teach this shit in school, starting in grade 1. What a great way to learn about your body, to respect your body. Olympic weightlifting rules!


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 8, 2006)

http://www.putfile.com/andrewjohngordon

That video of Dimas training that someone uploaded on putfile was not active anymore so I decided to reactivate it because it is just incredible. There is also a video of me (stick boy) trying to imitate.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm a new member of this forum. I just started Olympic Weightlifting 3 months ago.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 8, 2006)

I read back some of the previous entries and some of you guys are talking about bench pressing. If you want to increase the speed at which you jerk... let me rephrase that... if you want to jerk fast... eeehm... when you jerk... ... ... just don't do bench pressing because it slows you down! Especially when you snatch!

I used to bench press 105kg for 6 reps. 50 or 60 kg close grip benching now in order to hit my triceps (helps with snatch)


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 8, 2006)

HELL now I just jerk all the time


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 8, 2006)

speaking of jerks...Maybe try jerking from the rack with the bar starting from behind your neck. You will find you can jerk much more weight which will give you more confidence in the split jerk position with the new heavy weight above your head.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't think Mr. T ever did any Olympic Weightlifting but I felt I had to upload this link anyway.

http://www.goyk.com/video.asp?path=2077

BE SOMEBODY, NOT SOMBODYS FOOL


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

Super Heavy Weights Snatching in Athens


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 30, 2006)

Watching Kakhi Kakhiasvili clean and squat jerk 190kg was increadable. He hardly moves. His form is so tight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFZl86Qg8QY&search=olympic weightlifting

1980 Olympics

I liked the flow of events in this one. It starts out with guys preppin up for the meet and then failing their lifts early on and then at the end they start completing their lifts and the eventual winner is shown.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)

yea, I have seen that one before.  I like it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2006)

I like that video a lot.  Super intense emotions on display there.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 31, 2006)

Some links to some vids just in case you could not get them before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH-IadDDsK4&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUhDauOY-K8&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1YzB-Si9g&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH-IadDDsK4&mode=related&search=


plus a link to my site. 

http://www.putfile.com/andrewjohngordon

Did anyone see that compilation video of 'amazing feats of strength' on youtube.com? I think they should put the vid of me 'stick boy' cleaning 80kg right at the end!


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 31, 2006)

Guys lifting weights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkSN3f-a3Ok&mode=related&search=


Girls lifting weights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TvycTcDbYQ&NR

http://www.qwa.org/natrecvideo/EricaSn425.mpg


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Jul 31, 2006)

I just finished watching the 1980 weightlifting video. Thats what its all about! The emotion, and determination to master the weight and overcome it.



Whatching that vid made me want to grow a long greasy mullet so I look more dramatic when I lift the weights!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea. There was a study (and I can't friggin' find it) that showed that olympic lifters were quicker than 100meter sprinters in the first 10yrds (explsoive)! They also had higher verticals than high jumpers (explosive)! Shane Hammon can dunk a basketball at 5'9" 375lbs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> those lifts are insane!
> 
> here are some more videos (not olympic) if u guys care enough to watch
> 
> ...


 
Great link... Thanks!


I need to stay out of the lounge and run with the big boys... I log on just to mess around.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2006)

shane hammon- an american record snatch


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2006)

Shane Clean and Jerking at the Sydney qualifier


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2006)

Hammon is a fucking monster.  I love to see someone of that size move so quickly.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.qwa.org/natrecvideo/CONTENT.ASP 

http://www.lifttilyadie.com/w8lift.htm 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dehwang/ 

http://www.putfile.com/andrewjohngordon

http://www.pyrros.gr/index.html 

http://www.weightlifting.gr/English/pressen.asp 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH-IadDDsK4&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUhDauOY-K8&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1YzB-Si9g&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAFW6Lim_wg&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu4v-USn0DE&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0djv7sCdnjs&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcPpTNHSqfc&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOA5RbAQWA8&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ICXetxTj8&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jr1FuaoDco&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFZl86Qg8QY&search=olympic weightlifting 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVB_rQFSsEg&search=pyrros dimas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-hShqLWGjg&mode=related&search=pyrros dimas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0yrvG9t4iw&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpZM-jgjU94&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPfHtLdduD4&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3evFWaVxC8&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fh9GVEUcac&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_LVFWmbBGs&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWSGbaLYp9k&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b4kgow1jNY&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl5s5DEtxZ4&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY19gHNkzGc&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiEAmYhDlBs&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJKlWlkqoIc&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWphn1i2Vbw&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkSN3f-a3Ok&mode=related&search= 

All the weightlifting videos you will ever need are here. I recommend you copy them and e.mail them to yourself.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2006)

almost all that shit has already been posted in this thread.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Aug 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> almost all that shit has already been posted in this thread.


 

You???re just jealous because I have more links than you! 

Here are some more:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW0SkvQsKZA&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X2Z1ZtZJao&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW4YzZuT0nc&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueUlvxLT9Cs&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViTF8Dsxg9w&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYfYQD4igL0&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjDo3qCg7ug&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVcft7dxaM4&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Z_ffcOtow&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVH0H0Dbpro&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y8yKSJbpFI&mode=related&search=


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2006)

Good!...  Now I don't have to search the whole thread for the vids


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Aug 24, 2006)

The first lift you see by Taner Sagir on this first link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD_B37cxENk&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYrCQ6NeaRs&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOLdlHZpQts&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLG_vPOyX5g&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwoqoWmbrCc

and then Rezazadeh in this last vid...holy shit!


----------



## ubercoach (Aug 25, 2006)

*Olympic Weightlifting Certification*

We will be holding a certification clinic in N. San Diego County in Dec.16-17.
The course will be taught at Rancho Buena Vista High in Vista, Ca.
Head Instructor Mike Burgener.
760.535.1835
mikeburgener@mac.com

Mike's #1 son is the National Champion in the 150+ kilo class. Casey Burgener weighs 250 lbs. and snatched 173 and cln and jerked 210 for the gold at the National Championships in Shreveport weekend before last.

I urge you to attend. You will acquire a Level I Club Coaches Certification and get some superb coaching in Weightlifting. Regardless of your level of competence, you will learn a lot and have a great time.
Course deadline to sign up is Nov. 15th

Ubercoach


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> We will be holding a certification clinic in N. San Diego County in Dec.16-17.
> The course will be taught at Rancho Buena Vista High in Vista, Ca.
> Head Instructor Mike Burgener.
> 760.535.1835
> ...





Awhile ago I did the certification coach with Leo Totten, on the East Coast.  He is a really great coach and teacher.

Burgenger is a great coach too.  I'm sure it will be really good.

the problem with these USAW cert is that it is a weekend course and then people go out and expect that they can coach the olympic lifts.  it takes so long to really be able to see technique flaws and understand what it means to teach those lifts.  I had been olympic lifting for sometime before I went to the cert course.  It was amazing to see the number of people in the class that didn't even know how to squat...let alone do anything close to a clean or a snatch.  Yet, those people are certified to coach the lifts.  Pretty strange if you ask me.  USAW has to make money I guess.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmsuzIFlhIY

I started Olympic lifting 6 months ago. This is my first competition.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

andrewjohngordo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmsuzIFlhIY
> 
> I started Olympic lifting 6 months ago. This is my first competition.



wow good job, what is that like 180lbs?


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 2, 2006)

*Nicely done...*

you look alot like Brent Hilliard, member of the '92 Olympic Volleyball Team. In other words, tall. How tall are you and what do you weigh? Sports? Who's coaching you? Where was the competition? From the look of your snatch technique your coach is doing a good job. And of course, the coach is only as good as the athlete. 

How's your C&J coming along?
Ubercoach


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 2, 2006)

*Even More Impresssive Than Reza...*

This lift is more impressive, IMO,

Dimitry Klokov 2005 Arnold Clean and Jerk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLG_vPOyX5g&mode=related&search=

The way he comes out of the bottom position so easily! He's front squatting how much?

Ubercoach


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

ubercoach that link doesn't work- it says The url contained a malformed video id.


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry about that, it's corrected now,
'Coach


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2006)

Who has Google vids of some of these lifts?
(youtube is blocked at my work)

And where is Vid of Klokov's 2006 winning lifts?


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 5, 2006)

My coach is from Iran. He has forgot more about weightlifting than I know about it and he's only 22. He's been training since he was 9. I normally sit right down in the lift but i was so pumped during the comp that I almost power snatched it. 75kg was my record before that so I was pretty happy with 80kg. I'm 6'1 and 79.2kg in that vid. I clean and jerked 92kg in that competition. The next day I went to the gym and jerked 100kg from the rack. The competition was at Edinburgh University in Scotland. Brandon McGill, who is from Colorado, was also in that competition. He snatches 105 and CJ 145 @77. and he's only been training for 8 months or something.


Your Bench aint worth Squat!


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 5, 2006)

Falahati on the left, me on the right.    hehehe ...  only he's a bit faster than me at the moment. I'm concentrating on position and techinique at the moment, then I will get faster and as a concequence my weights will go up.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dPYZLzsZOM&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19XmyBWOPQY&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW6y3u2CqDA&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK_zkwtWIFc&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZSAMov59W4&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnQXdg5kpNA&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnAL2ZFqTfY&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s9830s6fQU&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWX8Svgp_TM&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1117OJL3lo&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfu9T76lRQA&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sdIlcc_MuA&NR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q27ggV-Ijw&mode


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 5, 2006)

how do i start my own forum? I have 62 Olympic weightlifting links and I want to put them on a seperate page. Or would you guys just prefer I put them all together on this forum?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2006)

you want your own forum?

you mean how do you start your own thread?  Click, 'new thread' at the top of the training section page.


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 5, 2006)

*P-funk puts me in a funk...*



P-funk said:


> Awhile ago I did the certification coach with Leo Totten, on the East Coast.  He is a really great coach and teacher.
> 
> Burgenger is a great coach too.  I'm sure it will be really good.
> 
> the problem with these USAW cert is that it is a weekend course and then people go out and expect that they can coach the olympic lifts.  it takes so long to really be able to see technique flaws and understand what it means to teach those lifts.  I had been olympic lifting for sometime before I went to the cert course.  It was amazing to see the number of people in the class that didn't even know how to squat...let alone do anything close to a clean or a snatch.  Yet, those people are certified to coach the lifts.  Pretty strange if you ask me.  USAW has to make money I guess.



P-funk,
Where would you suggest we begin? There is no professional Weightlifting tour, no prize money and precious little support from corporate America, so we have no money. So what do you suggest? How would you grow the sport?  I've been doing Olympic lifting since 1970 and I'm still learning. But that doesn't mean new people shouldn't start learning to lift and to coach lifting. And none of our students leave thinking they're ready to do anything but get their athletes started. Everyone recognizes that Weightlifting is very technical. One of the best ways to learn a thing is to attempt to teach it to others and then review the videos and textbooks, and then teach it some more...

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. 
-Lao-tzu, The Way of Lao-tzu 

You have to start somewhere, right? Moreover there is substantial support for the rookie coach.  Books, seminars, videos and whatever mentoring USA Weightlifting can provide. Obviously we can't all be mentored by Burgener, but any learning curve is better than none.
This is not one of the brightest comments you've ever made:
"It was amazing to see the number of people in the class that didn't even know how to squat...let alone do anything close to a clean or a snatch.  Yet, those people are certified to coach the lifts.  Pretty strange if you ask me.  USAW has to make money I guess.[/QUOTE]"

One of the better Weightlifting coaches in the country is in a wheelchair. Can't lift himself out of it, much less squat. He has MS. The best athletes are often NOT the best coaches. Too many great athletes have so much inate ability that they do not analyse technique, understand psychology (schedules of reinforcement, for example) or grasp periodized (systematic, long term training), because they never had to work that hard at it to develop skills. The USA Basketball Team is an apocrphyal example of highly skilled ahtletes that can't play together as a team. I was coaching Weightlifting long before I got certified. Conversely, the knucklehead who was supposed to be strength training the Men's Nation Volleyball Team had a Masters in Ex Phys and didn't know his ass from applebutter about how to train athletes, much less elite athletes. When I started training the team there was an immediate reduction in injury rates and rapid improvement in athleticism. However, although I couldn't hang with my athletes as a volleyball player, I was able to help improve their skills, because I had been a student of the game for 25 yrs, I was able to help improve technique. By altering his swing mechanics I was able to improve the jump serve of the best vollyball player in the world, even though he already had two Gold medals, because I saw a flaw in his swing.
Anyway, you've got the picture.

Dogging USA Weightlifting's efforts to spread the faith is counterproductive. Encouragement is not, so stop being so damned cynical and send somebody to the course!

"USAW has to make money I guess."
Hell yes we need the money! All babies must eat! and we gotta pay the rent!
You guess?

Ubercoach


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> P-funk,
> 
> Dogging USA Weightlifting's efforts to spread the faith is counterproductive. Encouragement is not, so stop being so damned cynical and send somebody to the course!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2006)

> ubercoach said:
> 
> 
> > P-funk,
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I see your point and I have thought about this too.  Where do they start?

it is difficult.  I don't have all the answers to that one.  But, I do know that having telling someone they are ready to coach someone else after a weekend certification class is silly.  Especially something as complex as this.  It is like saying, take a weekend course in NFL football and you are ready to coach the team.....So much for learning and studying!  Why take years when you can do it in a weekend?

USAW should try to target kids in high school, through weightlifting classes.  How many of these classes are shit and poorly run...kids go in and do chest and Bis and maybe leg press 3x's a week.  Maybe they could get a coach out there 3x's a week to work with the kids and teach proper lifting?

I don't know?  I don't know how to make it better.  


While you are correct and I agree 100% that the best coaches aren't the best athletes (look at Belicheck, Parcells, Weiss....none of them even played football!), I still don't think that one weeked can teach you enough to be able to go back and start applying it to people.  

Maybe it needs to be several weekends?  Maybe 1 weeked every month for 5 months....go in, learn, let it sink in, go home, study, practice, come back 4 weeks later.  At least you can make more money that way.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2006)

> so stop being so damned cynical and send somebody to the course!



for the record....I don't say NOT to go to the course.  I said that I learned a lot and that I thought it was great.  I just don't think that it certified me (or anyone else) to go out and coach those lifts in one weekend.  The course is a good learning experience though.  You can't find one post where I dogged the material being taught.  It might better to have it as something like a teaching class.....not necessarily something that says "Look at me mom!  I am certified to teach olympic lifts".

How about just a USAW olympic weightlifting seminar?


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 5, 2006)

*P-funk, you young idealist...*

like I said, I got into Olympic Weightlifting in 1970. I also have continued to learn since I began coaching with Bergener in 1992. Weightlifting and philosophy are two subjects among many where the learning is life long. Most of the people we've put through the course have a sufficient understanding of the basics to get a prep scholl kid started. Check the requirements for certification as a Senior Coach, way more stringent and requireing that all important ingredient, EXPERIENCE! One must spend some time teaching others to lift and increasing one's technical knowledge. Our serious coaches either spend time at the Regional Training Center or on the computer getting mentored. 
Of all the public prep schools in San Diego County, I know of only one that has a proper Weightlifting facility and a knowledgable Weightlifting coach. That's Rancho Buena Vista High where Mike Burgener's the strength coach. 
We want Weightlifting in every middle school and high school, but we can't train coaches fast enough because most people don't understand the tremendous benefits Weightlifting provides kids. We've been putting on seminars for coaches since I became an assistant coach at the Training Center. Football coaches would explain in great detail that Weightlifting was "too technical for prep school athletes to learn!" Then we'd have Mike's then 6 yr old daughter come out with a lightweight aluminum bar and demonstrate the snatch and clean and jerk. They don't know how to teach/coach Weightlifting...it's not the kids. And the schools have little or no budget for PE much less proper Weightlifting. Burgener's situation at RBV is a rare exception.

The dearth of qualified Weightlifting coaches is all the more reason to encourage people to take the course, particularly if they coach sports.

UBERCOACH


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> The dearth of qualified Weightlifting coaches is all the more reason to encourage people to take the course, particularly if they coach sports.
> UBERCOACH



True, and I don't disagree.  I think the course is important for people to learn more about the lifts.  Like I said, I think it is a good course.



> Football coaches would explain in great detail that Weightlifting was "too technical for prep school athletes to learn!" Then we'd have Mike's then 6 yr old daughter come out with a lightweight aluminum bar and demonstrate the snatch and clean and jerk. They don't know how to teach/coach Weightlifting...it's not the kids. A



Basically you are proving my point here.  Most everyone feels that the lifts are "too technical" to teach.  Mike is a great coach.  Do you think just anyone could get a 6yr old to peform a snatch or clean and jerk?  Especially someone who took a weekend course?  Nope.  he has experience and understanding.  That is why it works.  The other gues "don't know how to teach/coach weightlifting...it's not the kids", like you said.  Do you think after that weekend class those coaches will then know how to coach or teach weightlifting?  Maybe if they took that weekend class several times and worked on studying and understanding it themselves they would, but not after that first week.  That is a lot of info and material to grasp to 16hrs (2 eight hour days).  Plus, olympic weightlifting....shit, have you seen most high school strength programs?  I know you guys run a tight ship and I think it is great what you do and we need more training programs like yours, but, most coaches don't have a clue!  I was talking to my friend last night who is a strength coach for a high school football team and he told me he was talking to the track coach and the guy was like "no, we don't lift weights.  we don't need that."  People have no clue about weight training, let alone olympic weightlifting!


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 6, 2006)

*So how do you spread the word?*

Get more people in the classroom. Demystify the subject, it isn't rocket science. Give coaches some practical experience. Your thesis that you have to be a Mike Burgener to teach kids in invalid. Any reasonably intelligent person can learn to teach the basics of Weightlifting after the course. I have 14 yrs of anecdotal evidence to support that. Come to our California State High School Clean and Jerk contest. Mater Dei brings 6 coaches and over a hundred kids. That started with one coach at Mater Dei getting certified. We have dozens of schools and dozens of coaches who've trained hundreds of kids, from football players to cheerleaders, that compete in our annual C&J contest. Those hundreds of kids were taught Weightlifting by the dozens of coaches we put through the Coaches Course. 
You are proving my thesis when you decry the lack of proper strength training at the prep school level. Get 'em in the Course so they can get Weightlifting religion and spread the gospel! Olympic Weightlifting is how you increase joint integrity, joint range of motion, joint strength, stabilize the core, become bigger, stronger and much more powerful! What every prep school student needs! And it all starts with getting people to take the Coaches Course. 

Ubercoach


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> Get more people in the classroom. Demystify the subject, it isn't rocket science. Give coaches some practical experience. Your thesis that you have to be a Mike Burgener to teach kids in invalid. Any reasonably intelligent person can learn to teach the basics of Weightlifting after the course. I have 14 yrs of anecdotal evidence to support that. Come to our California State High School Clean and Jerk contest. Mater Dei brings 6 coaches and over a hundred kids. That started with one coach at Mater Dei getting certified. We have dozens of schools and dozens of coaches who've trained hundreds of kids, from football players to cheerleaders, that compete in our annual C&J contest. Those hundreds of kids were taught Weightlifting by the dozens of coaches we put through the Coaches Course.
> You are proving my thesis when you decry the lack of proper strength training at the prep school level. Get 'em in the Course so they can get Weightlifting religion and spread the gospel! Olympic Weightlifting is how you increase joint integrity, joint range of motion, joint strength, stabilize the core, become bigger, stronger and much more powerful! What every prep scholl student needs! And it all starts with getting people to take the Coaches Course.
> 
> Ubercoach





Like I said, I think people should take the course.  I think it is a great course.  I just don't feel that it qualify's anyone to really teach anything....unless they have some background and understanding.

How do you spread the word:

1) get people out into schools to coach and teach kids how to lift.

2) those high school kids practice and learn and get better and develop and understanding of exercise.

3) those high school kids then become the teachers of the future.  No certification necessary....they have developed an understanding after learning and practicing the discpline themselves.


the idea that one has to be certified is silly.  just have a USAW olympic weightlifting course....people will come, learn, and then, go home, and when they feel comfortable with it all, get out there and coach others......instead of saying "okay, you are certfied to get out there and run with it!"

It is like the glut of half assed trainers in the world, who get certified and think that they can train other people.  Does that certification really certify them to do anything?  Not really.


----------



## ubercoach (Oct 6, 2006)

P-funk, 
Now you'e pissing me off. You've made the same complaint about "Certification" repeatedly now so shut the fuck up! You have no alternative plan to grow Weightlifting but you continue to whine that, in your opinion, the course isn't enough. No shit! But you continue to whine in spite of the powerful evidence that the program works because you can't get over the certification. I've got news for you, in this country there is only one national governing certification agency and they have certified only ONE organization to certify in the field of fitness, and that would be the NSCA. So does that mean your certifications are worthless? Pretty much. Does it matter in the real world? Not really. So unless you have something of a positve, constructive nature to propose, that we didn't think of before you were born, then shut up!

Ubercoach


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> P-funk,
> Now you'e pissing me off. You've made the same complaint about "Certification" repeatedly now so shut the fuck up! You have no alternative plan to grow Weightlifting but you continue to whine that, in your opinion, the course isn't enough. No shit! But you continue to whine in spite of the powerful evidence that the program works because you can't get over the certification. I've got news for you, in this country there is only one national governing certification agency and they have certified only ONE organization to certify in the field of fitness, and that would be the NSCA. So does that mean your certifications are worthless? Pretty much. Does it matter in the real world? Not really. So unless you have something of a positve, constructive nature to propose, that we didn't think of before you were born, then shut up!
> 
> Ubercoach



I am not whining about it.  You are the one that is whining.  I am just stating a fact that you agreed with:



> the course isn't enough. No shit!




I believe in my last post I gave a way in which you could get people involved in olympic weightlifting.  I don't know why it isn't done more.  More workshops for the athletes in high schools.  Most high school coaches don't know about this stuff.  That was/is my idea, and I am sure it has been an idea that has been bounced around before.


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 6, 2006)

I think to coach weightlifting you need some lifting experience in order to demonstrate technique to students. Some knowledge of routines which work would also help and some nutritional knowledge which people tend to underestimate, especially in the UK. It all depends on the level of the lifter being taught but a good coach should make themselves redundant.
I???m being coached by a guy from Iran who came to the UK to, study and lift weights. I walked up to him and asked him to coach me. He said ok and coached me for free and did not expect anything in return. I guess I was extremely lucky to meet him as he is a rare type in the UK.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 6, 2006)

andrewjohngordo said:


> I think to coach weightlifting you need some lifting experience in order to demonstrate technique to students. Some knowledge of routines which work would also help and some nutritional knowledge which people tend to underestimate, especially in the UK. It all depends on the level of the lifter being taught but a good coach should make themselves redundant.
> I???m being coached by a guy from Iran who came to the UK to, study and lift weights. I walked up to him and asked him to coach me. He said ok and coached me for free and did not expect anything in return. I guess I was extremely lucky to meet him as he is a rare type in the UK.



hes coaching you for free


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

andrewjohngordo said:


> I think to coach weightlifting you need some lifting experience in order to demonstrate technique to students. Some knowledge of routines which work would also help and some nutritional knowledge which people tend to underestimate, especially in the UK. It all depends on the level of the lifter being taught but a good coach should make themselves redundant.
> I???m being coached by a guy from Iran who came to the UK to, study and lift weights. I walked up to him and asked him to coach me. He said ok and coached me for free and did not expect anything in return. I guess I was extremely lucky to meet him as he is a rare type in the UK.



I agree 100%.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 6, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> P-funk,
> Now you'e pissing me off. You've made the same complaint about "Certification" repeatedly now so shut the fuck up! You have no alternative plan to grow Weightlifting but you continue to whine that, in your opinion, the course isn't enough. No shit! But you continue to whine in spite of the powerful evidence that the program works because you can't get over the certification. I've got news for you, in this country there is only one national governing certification agency and they have certified only ONE organization to certify in the field of fitness, and that would be the NSCA. So does that mean your certifications are worthless? Pretty much. Does it matter in the real world? Not really. So unless you have something of a positve, constructive nature to propose, that we didn't think of before you were born, then shut up!
> 
> Ubercoach



wow, he's just stating his opinion...and his opinion is based on sound reasoning.  Accept it for what it is...I doubt him voicing his opinion on one internet forum will have a negative impact on the industry.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

mike456 said:


> hes coaching you for free



I know a few people that will coach you in olympic lifting for free.  that is how they give back to the sport.  they get youth interested in it by coaching them for free and getting interested in competing.  It is pretty cool.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> wow, he's just stating his opinion...and his opinion is based on sound reasoning.  Accept it for what it is...I doubt him voicing his opinion on one internet forum will have a negative impact on the industry.



the thing is, i am not even being negative about the class.  I said it was a great experience and I learned a lot.


....whatever


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I know a few people that will coach you in olympic lifting for free.  that is how they give back to the sport.  they get youth interested in it by coaching them for free and getting interested in competing.  It is pretty cool.



Exactly, people who love their sport will coach it for free especially when their sport is not so popular in that country in order to increase its popularity. Also he's a great guy!

heres a link to my thread with all 62 links

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1469341#post1469341

there were loads of other WL vids but they were deemed unworthy.

I have a coaching tip:
Before competition listen to The Rocky theme tune (Eye of the Tiger), Van Halen (Jump), Europe (The Final Countdown) and AC/DC (Who Made Who/Thunderstruck). It worked for me!!! I got silver!   

oh did i mention this 80kg snatch@79.2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmsuzIFlhIY


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry, here is the link to the Thread with over 62 weightlifting links. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=71561

In the other Thread half of the links don't work because I made a mistake. I asked for that thread to be deleted.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.womag1.com/Photos/displayimage.php?album=9&pos=1

http://www.womag1.com/Photos/displayimage.php?album=9&pos=0

http://www.womag1.com/Photos/displayimage.php?album=9&pos=2

http://www.womag1.com/Photos/displayimage.php?album=9&pos=3


----------



## andrewjohngordo (Oct 16, 2006)

Were there any light or middle weights at this competition? If so do you have vids of them? I have a habit of doing what Peter Stetsiuk does which is bending my elbows during the pull. I think it is compensating for having long arms. Its not good as I believe it will dampen the pulling force exerted onto the bar as it is being pulled.

I like these kind of links because I can save them onto my computer


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2007)

Hongxia Qiu, 119 C&J @ 53kg - (262lb)

YouTube - 2006 WWC World Record


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

man, she was really rock bottom on that clean!  YIKES!


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy crap she caught that deep!!  I am starting to follow olympic lifting more and more.....the chinese are ridiculously good.


----------



## Billie7 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am actually going to a 2 day strength camp in july, one of the main things we will be doing is learning some of the Olympic Lifts....Can't wait!..


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 21, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> I am actually going to a 2 day strength camp in july, one of the main things we will be doing is learning some of the Olympic Lifts....Can't wait!..




If you don't mind me asking Billie, where about, and which organization?  I'm considering attending a seminar for olympic lifting.


----------



## Billie7 (Apr 21, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> If you don't mind me asking Billie, where about, and which organization?  I'm considering attending a seminar for olympic lifting.



Check out bodytribe.com, chip is the one who owns it.  This one is in July, but I'm sure he has other ones.  The one I am going to is going to have a bootcamp style workout on the second day, which should be fun.


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

Weightlifting!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

Suleymanoglu Montage


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

One of the greatest duels in olympic weightlifting.  The world record changing hands 3x's!  Long live Suleymanoglu

I don't understand how the hell he even got under that last clean.  It looked like all he was going to do was deadlift it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2007)

That was insane.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

are those guys reall short? or does it just look like that?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> are those guys reall short? or does it just look like that?



yea, Naim was like under 5ft.  that is why they called him pocket hercules.  Those are the lightweights.  they are much much shorter than the heavy weights.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

oo. i was wondering. thanks.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 23, 2007)

YouTube - Power Snatch
as you can see in the video some people dont squat all the way down. will this allow you to get as much from the lift? or should i squat all the way down? 
mainly because I feel more comfortable not going all the way down. if it is necesarry to go all the way down I will, but if i can get the same amount of explosivness and strenght without going all the way down i will not go all the way down.

Edit: here is another video of what I like to do.YouTube - Power Snatch 242lbs, Power clean 308lbs, 3board press 440.


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> One of the greatest duels in olympic weightlifting.  The world record changing hands 3x's!  Long live Suleymanoglu
> 
> I don't understand how the hell he even got under that last clean.  It looked like all he was going to do was deadlift it.



When Niam gets under the weight and starts squatting it up, it looks like he is on the brink of very serious injury as his hips sort of sway to one side. 2.16 in the video


----------



## Rubes (Apr 23, 2007)

the clean at 308 is crazy most ive ever done is 215x2


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 23, 2007)

That's strange how Dimas jerks the weight. What's the word for that?


----------



## Dumby (Apr 23, 2007)

Rubes said:


> the clean at 308 is crazy most ive ever done is 215x2



I was under the impression power cleans were from the ground.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2007)

Power clean or power snatch means that you catch it in a quarter squat position (above parallel).  The weight is lighter in order to catch it like this.  A squat clean or squat snatch means you catch it in a full squat position.  It has nothing to do with whether you start the lift from the floor or from the hang.  You can either power clean or squat clean from the floor or the hang.

KC- it is called a power jerk or a push jerk.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 24, 2007)

what is better for explosiveness and power? a power snatch or an olympic snatch?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> what is better for explosiveness and power? a power snatch or an olympic snatch?



both are very explosive.  the power snatch is going to happen a lot quicker because the load is lighter (about 70-85% of yout 1RM squat snatch) so you can pull it much faster and don't have to squat under it as deep.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 25, 2007)

I prefer the power snatch and power clean and jerk(IDK if thats a real lift). So I guess I will do that.


----------



## wilwn (Apr 26, 2007)

P-funk said:


> One of the greatest duels in olympic weightlifting.  The world record changing hands 3x's!  Long live Suleymanoglu
> 
> I don't understand how the hell he even got under that last clean.  It looked like all he was going to do was deadlift it.



how come they keep saying that the world record is changing.  do they mean the total or the just the c&j because naim c&jed 190 in seoul.  or is it because this is a different weight class?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2007)

wilwn said:


> how come they keep saying that the world record is changing.  do they mean the total or the just the c&j because naim c&jed 190 in seoul.  or is it because this is a different weight class?



it is the world record for the clean and jerk that is changing hands.

I think they may have restructured the weight classes??  Not sure really.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2007)

YouTube - Cradle of Filth/The True of Weightlifting (2nd Part)


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> YouTube - Cradle of Filth/The True of Weightlifting (2nd Part)



Insane video! One of the best I have seen in  a while.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 17, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> YouTube - Cradle of Filth/The True of Weightlifting (2nd Part)



i didnt like it; very disturbing!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, it looked extremely painful! I liked the part where the weight went through the floor and crushed a car underneath.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

That's a commercial. It's not real.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's a commercial. It's not real.



Yeah, but it's still awesome!


----------

